# (OOC) A Hard Time in Harrowdale



## Arkhandus (Mar 5, 2009)

_Edit: This is now the OOC thread.  Recruitment is closed._

For those who've been looking for a Forgotten Realms or low-level game, here you go.  This will be an adventure for 1st-level PCs, taking them to 2nd or 3rd level by the time it wraps up.  I'm not expecting this to turn into a lasting campaign, just a long adventure or string of short adventures linked together.

I don't have the 3.5-updated material for FR (i.e. I don't have Player's Guide to Faerûn), so this game is restricted to what I *do* have: FRCS, Monsters of Faerun, Magic of Faerûn, Lords of Darkness, and the 3.5 core rules.  Any material in these FR books that contradicts the 3.5 core is ignored (use the 3.5 core versions of those bits and pieces).  Where necessary, I will convert FR monsters to 3.5 myself, such as changing DR or immunities to fit 3.5 standards.

Posting Rate: At least once every few days for the players; every 1-2 days during combat sequences, preferably.

Starting Location: Harrowdale Town, in Harrowdale of the Dalelands, in Faerûn.

Adventure Type: Wilderness/urban mix, beginning with a little search-and-rescue.

Rolls: All rolling will be handled on InvisibleCastle ( Roll Dice ), using your character's first name only.  As noted there, you can make multiple rolls at once by putting a semicolon ; after each die, such as 1d20+0+2; 1d6+2; 1d6

Starting Level: 1st (0 XP).

HP: Maximum, for all levels.

Ability Scores: Choose one of the following ability score sets, and arrange the six scores as desired, then apply racial adjustments as appropriate: set 1 (18, 14, 14, 10, 10, and 8), set 2 (16, 16, 14, 12, 10, and 8), or set 3 (14, 14, 14, 14, 12, and 12).

Starting Gold/Gear: Maximum starting gold for your class at 1st-level, plus your choice of bonus equipment for your region in the FRCS (if your starting class is listed as a preferred class for your character's home region).  Spend your gold on starting gear however you choose, but magic items cannot be purchased at character creation, except for potions and scrolls (which you may purchase at character creation for this game).  Certain regions list a minor magic item, like a feather token, as an option for bonus starting gear, and that ignores this restriction.

Playable Races: Any from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting rulebook or Monsters of Faerûn, except as follows.  MoF races are allowed only with DM approval on a case-by-case basis.  I will only allow a maximum of +1 ECL/Level Adjustment for starting characters, so no race with a higher ECL/LA is allowed.  Regardless of ECL/LA, you start with 0 XP and normal 1st-level gold.  With an ECL or LA bonus, you will gain XP as per a higher-level character, thus advancing more slowly.

Minor Houserules: Bloodline of Fire grants +1 to fire save DCs instead of +2, and Spellcasting Prodigy only treats the relevant score as 1 point higher instead of 2.  If I find anything else that needs a minor tweak for this game, I will give notice and add it here.

Character Submission Notes: You must have a reasonable explanation for how or why your character is in Harrowdale, and if your character belongs to an unusual or exotic race, there must be a good reason for their presence and acceptance in Harrowdale Town.  You must submit at least a basic background on your character regardless.  Don't expect a big background to serve any purpose, since this is likely to be a one-shot game.  _However, you will receive bonus XP after the first in-game day of action, based on your background, and there will be XP awarded for active roleplay during the game._

You must also include a description of your character's appearance.  As normal for the Forgotten Realms, you must note a Patron Deity and a Home Region for your character.  Your character sheet will be submitted to this thread IN A POST.  I will not touch file attachments, and I don't want to bother with checking sheets saved on other websites; I want them all directly in this thread for easy reference.  If you don't have a character sheet template of your own, you can use the following.



Joe Shmoe, Male Human, Commoner 1
Age 20, Height 5'-10", Weight 140 lbs., ECL +0, XP 0
Tanned White Skin, Brown Hair, Brown Eyes, Alignment: Neutral
Languages (Literate): Chondathan, Common
Home Region: Dalelands, Patron Deity: Chauntea

Strength 10, Dexterity 10, Constitution 10
Intelligence 10, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10

Maximum HP 4, Current HP 4, Nonlethal Damage 0
Initiative +0, Speed 30 feet, Armor Check Penalty -0
Armor Class 10, Touch AC 10, Flat-Footed AC 10
Fortitude +0, Reflex +0, Will +0
BAB +0, Melee +0, Ranged +0, Grapple +0

Feats: Skill Focus (Handle Animal), Skill Focus (Profession - Farmer)

Skills: Climb +2 (2 ranks, +0 Str, +0 other), Handle Animal +7 (4 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 other), Profession (Farmer) +7 (4 ranks, +0 Wis, +3 other), Spot +2 (2 ranks, +0 Wis, +0 other)

Proficiencies: Sickle

Class Features: None

Racial Traits: Medium humanoid (human), base speed 30 feet, no ability score adjustments, bonus feat, extra skill points, highest-level class is favored class

Possessions: Sickle (6 gp, 3 pounds), Peasant's Outfit (free starting outfit, worn outfit doesn't count towards carried load), 2 Spare Peasant's Outfits (2 sp, 4 pounds), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 pounds), Sack (1 sp, 0.5 pounds), Flint and Steel (1 gp, 0 pounds), Waterskin (1 gp, 4 pounds), 0 gp, 15 sp, 10 cp

Load 17 pounds, Light 33 pounds, Medium 66 pounds, Heavy 100 pounds

Attacks:
Sickle +0 melee for 1d6+0 slashing damage

Appearance: Joe Shmoe is a nondescript male human with scruffy brown hair, brown eyes, tanned white skin, and a scruffy beard, who looks to be in his twenties.  His hands are dirty, calloused, and lightly scarred from fieldwork and animals.  He is of average height and kind of scrawny from poor food, wearing dirty rags permanently stained from years of farmwork.  A tiny bag hangs from the cord that serves as his makeshift belt, clinking with the sound of the scant few coins he's earned.

Background: Joe Shmoe has no notable background, because is an average, completely uninteresting farmer from a long line of uninteresting and unexceptional farmers.  He has many siblings, cousins, and other relatives, but none of them are of any interest either.  Their life stories would bore you to tears.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 5, 2009)

How fortuitous that someone was asking for an FR game and lo and behold one appears. Coincidence? Perhaps. Perhaps not...

How many players are you looking for?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you so much!  Doing my char right now (i'm at work but i can't pass this up!) These forums are wonderful!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

Low level, so no need for big equipment shopping? -  Check
Forgotten Realms? - Check

Sounds great, I'm interested 

Do you know this site?
http://realmshelps.dandello.net/index.shtml


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 5, 2009)

3-6 players is my target.

And WD, no I haven't seen that site before, though I never really searched for extra Realms-lore on the net beyond one or two visits to Candlekeep several years ago.  I'll take a look at it though.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Got room for a Monkey?  

Before I cook up stats, I was wondering if you'd allow a lythari who grows into her abilities (aka monster/template class).  The character would start as a normal 1st level wood elf cleric of Selune and develop into a lythari with experience.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 5, 2009)

*Abrielle Elaéyadar*

*Chaotic Good Female Sun Elf Bard* 1

*Patron Deity:* Corellon Larethian

*Starting Region:* Evermeet

*EXP:* 150


Racial modifiers: +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution. 

*Strength* 10 (+0)
*Dexterity* 14 (+2)
*Constitution* 8 (-1)
*Intelligence* 16 (+3)
*Wisdom* 8 (-1)
*Charisma* 18 (+4)

*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 106
*Height:* 5' 2"
*Weight:* 96 lb
*Eyes:* Bright Green
*Hair:* Copper Red
*Skin:* Light Brown

*Appearance:* A radiant girl of a tiny frame, especially for her race, Abrielle has delicate features and a beguiling smile. Her hair flows in waves down to her shoulders, the colour of molten copper, her eyes shine with the bright green of spring leaves and her teeth are white and straight, hidden behind delicate lips. Her skin is of a light brown tint and her body is slender and delicate, with a thin waist and round breasts. Abrielle is commonly dressed in a dark green dress with ornate embroiders of leaves woven in to it with orange string and sometimes wears small round earings made of polished copper.


*Total Hit Points:* 5


*Speed:* 30 feet (20 current - Medium Load)

*Armor Class:* 15 = 10 + 3 [Studded Leather] + 2 [dexterity]

*Touch AC:* 12
*Flat-footed:* 14

*Initiative modifier:* + 2 = + 2 [dexterity]
*Fortitude save:* - 1 = 0 [base] -1 [constitution]
*Reflex save:* + 4 = 2 [base] + 2 [dexterity]
*Will save:* + 1 = 2 [base] -1 [wisdom]
*Attack (handheld):* + 0  = 0 [base]
*Attack (missile):* + 2 = 0 [base] + 2 [dexterity]
*Grapple check:* + 0 = 0 [base]

Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-100 lb.
Lift over head: 100 lb.
Lift off ground: 200 lb.
Push or drag: 500 lb.




*Languages:* Common, Elven, Sylvan, Draconic, Celestial


Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2, 4 lb., one-handed, slashing]

Shortbow [1d6, crit x3, range inc. 100 ft, 2 lb, piercing]

Masterwork Studded leather [light; + 3 AC; max dex + 5; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 


*Feats:*

*Artist* (+2 bonus on all Perform checks and on checks with one Craft skill that involves art)


*Appraise*  +3
*Balance*   +2 (-1 with current load)
*Bluff* +8
*Climb* 0 (-3 with current load)
*Concentration* +3
*Craft* +3
*Craft* (Draw) +5
*Diplomacy* +8
*Disguise* +8
*Escape Artist* +2 (-1 with current load)
*Forgery* +3
*Gather Information* +8
*Heal* -1
*Hide* +2 (-1 with current load)
*Intimidate* +4
*Jump* 0 (-3 with current load)
*Knowledge* (history) +7
*Listen* +1
*Move Silently* +2 (-1 with current load)
*Perform* (Stringed Instruments) +10
*Perform* (Dance) +10
*Ride* +2
*Search* +5
*Spot* +1
*Sense Motive* +3
*Survival* -1
*Swim* +0 (-6 with current load)
*Use Rope* +2


Zero-level Bard spells: 2 per day

Spells known: four 0 level

*0 level spells:* Prestidigitation, Daze, Mending, Message

[sblock=Sun Elf]


    * +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution.
    * Humanoid (Elf)
    * Medium: As Medium creatures, sun elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
    * Sun elf base land speed is 30 feet.
    * Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
    * Low-Light Vision: A sun elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
    * Weapon Proficiency: Sun elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
    * +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. A sun elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
    * Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Chondathan, Draconic, Gnome, Halfling, Illuskan, Sylvan.
    * Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass sun elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
    * Level Adjustment: +0 


Bard

    * Bardic Knowledge
    * Bardic Music
    * Can know only limited numbers of spells
    * High charisma gains bonus spells daily

[/sblock]

Abrielle Elaéyadar's Equipment:


Longsword 15 gp 4 lb
Shortbow 30 gp 2lb
Masterwork Studded Leather (_bonus_) 20 lb
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 3 (_bonus_) 3/10 lb
Musical instrument (Fiddle) 5 gp 3 lb
Arrows 2 quivers 2 gp 6 lb
Backpack 2 gp 2 lb
Mirror 10 gp 1/2 lb
Flint & Steel 1 gp
Waterskins x1 1 gp 4 lb
Blanket, winter 5 sp 3 lb
Sewing needle 5 SP
Soap 5 SP 1 lb
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lb
Trail rations x 3: 1 gp 5 sp, 3 lb
Spell component pouch 2 lb

                               _____
                      Total: 71 gp and 1 sp ; 57.3 lb

GP on person: 88 gp, 8 sp, 10 cp

HP: 

Lvel 1: 5


*More about Abrielle Elaéyadar:*

    Abrielle was born on the island of Evermeet, home of the Sun Elves and one of the great bastions for Elven power on Toril. She lived in the capital city of Leuthilspar, and is the daughter of Lysanthir Elaéyadar, a Mage of some renown and avid researcher of the arcane arts, and Chasianna Elaéyadar, a devout priestess of Corellon Larethian. Abrielle was taught to worship and love the patron of the Elven pantheon by her mother, even though she was never devout enough to the religious practices to show promise as a Cleric.

    Growing up on Evermeet was not as fun as one might think, for Abrielle's unusually cheerful demeanor and taste for song, dance and arts were not common amongst her people, and her family in particular. Her parents had been steering her in what they deemed the right direction, and wanted her to harness her innate power as a Sorceress. As soon as she was old enough to wander around, Abrielle started exploring the island in search of entertainment and new friends. Her father's associates however, all serious and stern Mages, knew her and frequently escorted her back home before she could get "distracted from her important studies".

    It wasn't long before the young Elven girl taught herself how to disguise her appearance, so she could elude her mentors and frequent inns and taverns where she could practice the arts of music and dance. She avoided places like Throleatha's Public House and in stead enjoyed establishments that had a myriad of races as their patrons. Abrielle befriended some of the entertainers in her favorite taverns and honed her skills with the fiddle and dance.

    Out of her lessons she only paid attention to the history of Faerun and it's noble houses, dreaming of the life of an adventurer or the exciting political intrigue of a high court.

    As she grew in to the Elvish adolescence, Abrielle became a beautiful female with flowing hair the colour of molten copper and bright green eyes, that contrasted with her light brown skin. Her slender body and delicate features gathered the attention of both lads and men alike. However the rules of Sun Elven courtship were all too pompous and boring for her, and in time the girl learned how to lead her potential suitors by the nose with charm and wit alone.

    Four years before her entry in to Sun Elven adulthood, Abrielle took a bold move and while accompanying one one of her mentors to the mainland, she abandoned her boring life and took up the profession of a traveling Bard. Abrielle had escaped with the clothes on her back, some money and a few magical trinkets that had been on her person at the time, and purchased the rest of her equipment from the first merchant she encountered. Her parents had tried locating her several times trough divination magic and had sent mercenaries to retrieve her, but so far Abrielle has been lucky enough to avoid them. Currently she has just arrived in Harrowdale Town, hoping to evade her father's men by going so far up North.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Lythari?  What's that, and what source is it from?  I don't recognize it off-hand.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Page 93 of Monsters of Faerun (left column, directly under the shark illustration).  Chaotic Good elven werewolves (with no hybrid form).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh sorry i used the help of a char generator for some of this stuff  Lingering Song is in Song and Silence (and in Icewind Dale II where i first saw it). I can always get another feat though if that's not allowed no problem  Regarding the gold and weight - i did the whole char creation while i was at work, and i was constantly distracted by the phone.. I also added some things, removed things, added other things so i might have messed that up in the end. Please let me know exactly what must be changed. I think i fixed the racial skill bonuses, if not let me know as well 

One more thing, i changed her instrument from Lute to Fiddle, i hope that's ok. The lute was too serious for her. Plus, i think subconsciously i might have had this video as inspiration for the character: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIxUXjJL4mk"]YouTube - Celtic Woman - A New Journey - Reels[/ame] That's for anyone that doubts the use of two perform checks simoltaneously 

Oh, also, i use this site a lot when i reference: http://www.d20srd.org/index.htm


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Monkey can provide the reference check on Lingering Song.  

Source: Song and Silence page 40

Prerequisite: Bardic music ability

Benefit: If you use bardic music to inspire competence, inspire courage, or inspire greatness, the effects last twice as long as they otherwise would.

3.5 Updated Source: Complete Adventurer page 111

Prerequisite: Bardic music

Benefit: If you use bardic music to inspire courage, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, the effect lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Abrielle has a few minor errors.  HP should be 5 (6 base, -1 Con), Fortitude should be -1 (+0 base, -1 Con), her racial skill bonuses aren't factored in yet, and I'm not sure where Lingering Song comes from, but it's not in the books I listed.  I suppose I'll allow that feat, but I would like a source noted and verified by someone.

You need to decide her Patron Deity (I forgot to mention this in the first post, but I'll include it now, since it's required in FR), and her Home Region (which must be listed on the sheet).  Her home region would be either Evermeet, or Sun Elf (for purposes of regional feat access and regional bonus equipment).  She needs an appearance description as well.

Checking the FRCS, Evermeet has Bard as a preferred class, allows selection of the Artist, Courteous Magocracy, or Education regional feats (they aren't bonus feats), and provides a choice between A) a Scroll of Knock and a Quall's Feather Token (Tree), or B) masterwork studded leather armor and 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, or C) a masterwork longsword or a masterwork longbow.

Choosing Sun Elf for her home region (odd as it is) also has Bard as a preferred class, allows selection of the Discipline, Education, Mind Over Body, or Strong Soul regional feats (they aren't bonus feats), and provides a choice between A) a masterwork longsword or longbow or longspear, or B) a Scroll of Invisibility and a Scroll of Levitate, or C) a Wand of Color Spray with 20 charges remaining.  These generally represent hand-me-downs or familial gifts.

Note that Color Spray, Knock, and Levitate aren't Bard spells, so the scrolls or wands of those spells would be unusable to you unless you invest ranks in the Use Magic Device skill (preferably 4 or more ranks).  UMD is a class skill for you, at least.

She has a medium load carried at least, if not more, so that will reduce her speed to 20 feet and change her total armor check penalty to -3.

Equipment-wise, her armor's check penalty isn't factored into appropriate skills, and her masterwork instrument's +2 bonus on Perform (Stringed Instruments) checks isn't factored in yet (which, BTW, is what Music: Lute should be on her skill list).  However, you spent way too much gold at first; bards get 160 GP max at 1st-level.

Her rapier is 20 GP and weighs 2 pounds (a longsword would be 15 GP and weigh 4 pounds, and better for her to start with),
her longbow is 75 GP and 3 pounds (a shortbow at 30 GP and 2 pounds or a light crossbow at 35 GP and 4 pounds would be better to start with),
her chain shirt is 100 GP and 25 pounds (probably worth it for her, given her low Constitution, but studded leather for 25 GP and 20 pounds or scalemail for 50 GP and 30 pounds would be more cost-effective to start with, given her various other equipment purchases),
her MW instrument is 100 GP and 3 pounds (should most certainly be just a common instrument to start with, for 5 GP instead of 100, though still 3 pounds),
her arrows are off (each quiver holds 20 arrows, costs 1 GP, and weighs 3 pounds, but if she gets a crossbow, their bolts come in packs of 10 for 1 GP and 1 pound),
her backpack is 2 GP and weighs 2 pounds,
her bedroll is 1 SP and weighs 5 pounds,
her blanket is 5 SP and weighs 3 pounds,
her map case is 1 GP and weighs 1/2 pound,
her entertainer's outfit would be a free starting outfit per the Clothing section of the PHB (and as her worn outfit, it wouldn't count towards her carried load, though it weighs 4 pounds for all other intents and purposes),
her ink vial is 8 GP and has no notable weight (effectively 0 pounds),
her ink pen is 1 SP and also has no notable weight,
her hooded lantern is 7 GP and weighs 2 pounds,
her mirror costs 10 GP and weighs 1/2 pound,
her mug is 2 CP and has no notable weight (it only weighs 1 pound when filled with liquid),
her 2 oil flasks are 1 SP each and 1 pound each,
her 5 paper sheets are 4 SP each and have no notable weight,
her silk rope is 10 GP and weighs 5 pounds,
her sewing needle is 5 SP and has no notable weight,
her soap is 5 SP and weighs 1 pound,
her 2 waterskins are 1 GP each and 4 pounds each (when filled with water, as they presumably are),
and her spell component pouch is 5 GP and 2 pounds.

So, she's spent...... 346 GP and 4 SP and 2 CP (this is counting the 50 arrows, which are two-and-a-half quivers' worth; and this is counting the fact that every 10 SP is equal to 1 GP).  That puts her 346.42 - 160 = 186.42 GP (in other words, 186 GP, 4 SP, and 2 CP) over the limit (before counting bonus equipment for home region, which may replace some of her current items or be sold off to cover the excess spent).

And she's carrying..... 160.5 pounds (not counting the outfit, since it's worn).  Way too much, and that's not even counting the weight of whatever bonus equipment she gets.  If enough stuff isn't sold off to bring that weight down to a decent amount, she may need to pay for a mule with bit, bridle, pack saddle, and one or two days' worth of feed.


It would just be a good idea to have at least 1 or 2 trail rations (5 SP and 1 pound each) along to go with the waterskins (perhaps also buying more waterskins, if you can afford to haul the extra weight).  Flint & Steel (1 GP and no notable weight) is also a must for any traveler who can't just start campfires with magic.  Other PCs may carry torches, so you probably don't need one (and probably wouldn't have a hand free for it anyway, since you'd be wielding your bow fairly often).

Remember that you'd be carrying various stuff (perhaps your waterskins, rations, bedroll, and such) in your backpack, so you could ditch the backpack before any fight (or at the start of a fight) to lower your carried load (if it would be enough to give you just a light load; otherwise, don't bother).

I'd recommend ditching a few items and replacing some others, as mentioned above, with cheaper ones until you've only spent the 160 GP alloted your 1st-level Bard.  Factor in your bonus gear from your home region, and then determine whether or not you want to sell any of that bonus gear for half value to help afford the stuff you've already purchased (though you'd probably still have to ditch some of that purchased stuff for lack of enough gold).


Soooooo............there's the stuff Abrielle needs to change/go over again.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Page 93 of Monsters of Faerun (left column, directly under the shark illustration).  Chaotic Good elven werewolves (with no hybrid form).



Alright, I checked the book and found it.  Wood elven werewolves, that transmit their lycanthropy only through a ritual with another willing elf.  Unfortunately, given the likely short nature of this game, you wouldn't get enough levels before we finished to cover any Level Adjustment or Savage Species progression from lycanthropic benefits.  Though it's possible this game may go on beyond 3rd-level, it's not my current expectation.

STILL, if you really want your PC to become a lythari, we can have the transformation start during play, assuming that he/she either already met a lythari and performed the ritual with them, or that he or she meets one during play and undergoes the ritual.  It will hold back your class level/HP/etc. advancement though past 1st-level, since you'll start acquiring a Level Adjustment from the Savage Species progression.

Afflicted werewolves have a +2 LA and 2 bonus HD, which I would turn into an LA+1, HD+1, LA+2, HD+2 Savage Species progression.  I may or may not ditch the second point of LA since Lythari have some drawbacks.  Still.........  You'd miss out on your 2nd-level HD, and your 3rd-level HD would be the first wolf HD instead of a normal class level.

If you want to start with the ritual already completed, I'll give you a +1 LA to start with and the associated benefits as I'll determine them for Lythari savage progression level 1.  Which would probably just be the Shapechanger subtype, Low-Light Vision (which the elf would already have, anyhow), Alternate Form (but without the animal's bonus HD yet), the chaotic good alignment, and the standard Lythari good looks, along with Control Shape as a class skill.  His or her first transformation would have already occured before play, if starting with the "affliction" of a Lythari, so he or she would be able to try CS checks for controlled transformations.

Damage Reduction, Scent, Lycanthropic Empathy, and the Wisdom bonus would be delayed for the later LA and HD increases from the Savage Species progression.  You would still gain Scent in wolf form since all wolves have it regardless, but wouldn't have it in elf-form yet.  Wolf form would have its normal Str/Dex/Con bonuses regardless.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Myth and Legend:

Actually, it just looks like you originally spent 2 skill points each on Listen and Search, but I forgot Search isn't a Bard class skill.  So instead, you just forgot to apply your +2 racial bonus on Spot checks, and still have 4 skill points left to spend.

I'll finish looking over your character's background in just a moment, but what I've skimmed over so far looks good.  Also, checking Monkey's post on Lingering Song, I'm going to go with the 3.0 version for your Bard, since I have Song & Silence (just haven't used it in quite a while).  So it'll double the duration of Inspire Courage, Inspire Competence, and Inspire Greatness, as described there.

Also, note that I moved and expanded my examination of Abrielle's sheet, moving it to another post just above my response to Monkey about Lythari.  I don't mind the errors, I understand, I'm just pointing them out so they can be fixed before the In-Character thread begins.  This thread will become the Out of Character thread once recruiting is complete.

Crazy Monkey:

See response in the post above.  Also, you should pick up some things from RPGNow for GM's Day super-cheap.  I bought myself tons. ^_^


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

Would it be ok if I join? I was thinking of a Calimshan wizard with djinni bloodline.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Sure, you can join!

But what do you mean to use for representing his djinni bloodline?  I don't remember any regional feats or the like for it (just Bloodline of Fire, a regional feat for having an efreeti bloodline).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

Genie lore and mind over body for example. I was delirating about playing a monster race. I was reading Savage species and found the Djinn progresion, what do you think about it? What to DM Shazam? ^^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Monkey thinks maybe monster progression is not such a good idea for short term campaign.  

I'll just go with the wood elf cleric of Selune and have the lythari bit be background (and maybe something to multiclass into later on if the campaign does end up lasting longer than 3rd level).

Character sheet should be up and running some time tomorrow (maybe tonight).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2009)

Arkhandus thank you very much for the patience and sorry to be such a bother  I beleive i fixed all my mistakes (I really don't know how i ended up with 160 lbs of stuff lol). I took Artist instead of Lingering Song, as Artist is my regional feat, it fits the character background and can only be gotten at level 1. Please let me know if there is anything else that i have missed. 

Oh and i understnad that Faerun and 3.5 both are not as popular in these forums, but if we start having fun it would be great to have it run past level three


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

You are right CM. I'll stuck with the Cali sorcerer. As for the feat I found this:
http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Jinnbond,all thanks to WD.
A Djinni would be fine I think.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2009)

I read the entry on Harrowdale in the FRCS, it certainly has potential! The town is run by a council of 7 of the richest merchants in the town, but the constabulary is headed by a Sun Elf Fighter5/Wizard4  It'm glad i chose to play this character. Also, which time of the year is it? Which season in particuler, as the entry on the Cold Fields and how only fools venture there in the winter struck me as interesting


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I suppose some young djinni sneaking away on his own might be possible........  But he wouldn't have a home region or related benefits, nor a patron deity (so death is permanent).  Most divine spellcasters would not cast healing spells for him, though priests of Shaundakul or similar deities may sell such services to a djinni.

But Savage Species gives djinni too many benefits at 1st-level.  I'd move their initial Dexterity bonus to 2nd-level.  Perfect flight, darkvision, Outsider type, Intelligence bonus, and 100-foot general Telepathy is plenty for 1st-level.  I'll have to compare the 3.5 djinni to the Savage Species version to be sure about whether or not anything changes for their low-level savage progression.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> You are right CM. I'll stuck with the Cali sorcerer. As for the feat I found this:
> http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Jinnbond,all thanks to WD.
> A Djinni would be fine I think.



I'm going to say no to that feat.  It's basically the FRCS Bloodline of Fire but expanded, and the djinni option for it is rather worthless for this game (and just generally pathetic, though there are rare occasions it would actually do something for a lower-mid-level sorcerer or a high-level sorcerer).

Anyway, if you did play a 1st-level djinni, you'd have something of a tough time in combat.  They get no armor or shield proficiencies, they start at Medium-size, and their slam attack doesn't arrive until something like 4th-level, though they are proficient in simple and martial weapons at least.



Myth and Legend: It'll be autumn, but I haven't decided the exact date yet for the in-game start.  I'll have it decided before I get the IC thread up.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Arkhandus thank you very much for the patience and sorry to be such a bother  I beleive i fixed all my mistakes (I really don't know how i ended up with 160 lbs of stuff lol). I took Artist instead of Lingering Song, as Artist is my regional feat, it fits the character background and can only be gotten at level 1. Please let me know if there is anything else that i have missed.
> 
> Oh and i understnad that Faerun and 3.5 both are not as popular in these forums, but if we start having fun it would be great to have it run past level three



Looks good.

Only 2 minor things now: you spent 99 gp and 1 sp, so you should have 60 gp and 9 sp remaining (though it's best to split one of those sp into 10 cp, so 60 gp, 8 sp, and 10 cp, since low-level adventurers sometimes have to deal in copper pieces to avoid going broke).  Other thing is just that your choice of bonus starting equipment doesn't really help ya; I mentioned in one of the other posts that Knock isn't a Bard spell, so that scroll is worthless to you unless you invest skill ranks into Use Magic Device, and the feather token is of little real use (sure it creates a nice little tree, but how useful is that to an adventurer?  Sure, clever adventurers can find some kind of use for it in rare circumstances, but.....).  I'm just suggesting that it might be better to take the masterwork item option or the potions option from Evermeet's bonus equipment choices.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Character uses set 2 (16, 16, 14, 12, 10, and 8) for ability scores.  I decided to change her deity to Sehanine Moonbow in order to synch her class, race, region and deity a little better.

[sblock=Selua Thylari]Race: Wood Elf
Class/Level: Cleric of Sehanine Moonbow
Experience Points: 0
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Region: Elf, Wood

*Ability Scores*

10 Strength (+2 racial)
16 Dexterity (+2 racial)
14 Constitution (-2 racial)
08 Intelligence (-2 racial)
16 Wisdom
12 Charisma

*Combat Stats*

HP: 10
Speed: 30
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +0 (+0 BAB, +0 Str)
Melee Attack: Longsword +0 (+0 BAB, +0 Str), 1d8 slashing damage, 19-20/x2 crit
Ranged Attack: Composite Longbow +3 (+0 BAB, +3 Dex), 1d8 piercing damage, x3 crit, 110 feet range increment, +1 attack/damage within 30 feet

AC: 16 (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
Touch AC: 13 (+3 Dex)
Flat-Footed AC: 13 (+3 armor)

Fort Save: +5 (+2 base, +2 Con, +1 feat)
Ref Save: +3 (+0 base, +3 Dex)
Will Save: +6 (+2 base, +3 Wis, +1 feat)

*Skills* 

+4 Concentration (2 ranks, +2 Dex)
+2 Handle Animal (1 rank [cc], +1 Cha)
+5 Listen (+3 Wis, +2 racial)
+1 Search (-1 Int, +2 racial)
+5 Spot (+3 Wis, +2 racial)

*Feats*

Domain Bonus: Point Blank Shot
Level 1: Strong Soul (+1 Fort, Will saves; +1 saves vs energy drain, death effects)

*Class Features*

Moon Domain: Turn/Destroy Lycanthropes 4/day
Elf Domain: Point Blank Shot bonus feat
Turn Undead 4/day
Spontaneous Casting: _Cure_ spells

*Spells*

0 (3): _Create Water_, _Detect Magic_, _Light_
1st (2+1): _Bless_, _Entropic Shield_, _True Strike_ (D)

*Racial Traits*

+2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, -2 Int
Size: Medium
Speed: 30
Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 on saves vs enchantment
Low-Light Vision
Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow
+2 Listen, Search, Spot
Free Search check to notice secret doors within 5 feet
Favored Class: Ranger

*Languages*

Common
Elven

*Equipment*

Masterwork Studded Leather (20 lb) (regional bonus)
_Elixir of Sneaking_ (regional bonus)
Composite Longbow (3 lb) (100 gp)
20 Arrows (3 lb) (1 gp)
Longsword (4 lb) (15 gp)
Silver Holy Symbol (1 lb) (25 gp)
Explorer's Outfit (starting outfit) (worn)
Belt Pouch (1/2 lb) (1 gp)
14 gp
16 sp
10 cp​Mule (8 gp)
Bit/Bridle (1 lb) (2 gp)
Pack Saddle (15 lb) (5 gp)
Bedroll (5 lb) (1 sp)
Winter Blanket (3 lb) (5 sp)
10 Candles (1 sp)
Flint/Steel (1 gp)
Grappling Hook (4 lb) (1 gp)
10 days Rations (10 lbs) (5 gp)
50 feet Silk Rope (5 lbs) (10 gp)
10 Torches (10 lbs) (1 sp)
Waterskin (4 lb) (1 gp)
2 Traveler's Outfits (10 lbs) (2 gp)
Soap (2 lbs) (1 gp)​Saddlebags (8 lb) (4 gp)
10 days Feed (100 lb) (5 sp)
Waterskin (for the Mule) (4 lb) (1 gp)​
Total Weight Carried by Selua: 31.5 lb (Light load)
Total Weight Carried by the Mule: 181 lb (Light load)

*About the Mule*

The mule's name is the elven word for "Dwarf", as in "stubborn as a..."  Selua has taught it the following tricks with her Handle Animal skill: Come, Heel, Stay, Work, and Perform.  It has one more trick that it could learn, but she hasn't taught it any more, yet.

*Vitals*

Age: 127
Height: 5'
Weight: 87
Appearance: Selua has the look of a wolf about her, with silvery blond hair that falls about her shoulders and down her back wildly, yet untangled and deep green eyes.  Her skin is a bronzed copper from spending most of her time in the sun.  

*Background*

Selua's birth was blessed by Sehanine Moonbow.  So said her parents, both of whom were Lythari wood elves from a small wood elven clan that once dwelled in Cormanthor, near Harrowdale.

Selua was destined to become lythari herself, but, just a few scant years before she was deemed an adult and ready for the ritual, a raiding party of gnolls attacked her clan, nearly decimating it and killing both her parents.

The handful of survivors chose vengeance over common sense and tracked the gnolls back to their lair.  Selua doesn't know what became of them as she, in a moment of grief and doubt, looked to the moon and Sehanine for guidance and was granted a vision of the moon's light acting as a beacon, guiding her way.  The moon's light led her to Harrowdale.

Selua is still prone to bouts of melancholy and throws herself into her devotion to Sehanine, fasting and meditating for long periods.  She tends to avoid people and can come off as aloof at times.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice.

Only 2 minor things: you have 1 GP too much, but you also have a redundant set of saddlebags on the mule.  They weren't factored into the mule's carried load anyway, but you do get the GP back from them, because you don't need them.  A pack saddle holds everything the pack animal is capable of carrying; saddlebags are just for carrying a modest amount on a riding animal.


BTW, Myth and Legend: I forgot to mention it again a bit earlier, but you do need to note on your sheet that Abrielle only has a speed of 20 feet with her medium load (and her armor check penalty is -3 for that, or -6 on Swim checks).  This is the advantage of getting a pack mule.  And I think her AC line is still set for a chain shirt, not studded leather.

Just checked, yeah, her AC is still set for a chain shirt; which she can afford if she wants it instead of the studded leather.  Besides that, I'll also suggest that you might want to swap out 1 or 2 of her spells known; Lullaby is useful but not much for a 1st-level Bard, since you can't cast Sleep yet, and Ghost Sound or Summon Instrument just have limited usefulness.  Mainly just suggesting that you might want to pick up Daze or Prestidigitation (especially since your high Charisma makes the save DC for Daze a 14).


So.......we have a sun elf bard who'll focus on archery, magic, and social skills, and a wood elf cleric who'll focus on archery, magic, and perception, both female.  That leaves 4 other slots, and we have 3 other prospective players so far.  So at least 1 open slot (more if anyone winds up needing to bow out, or if I decide to let one more join).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd like to keep the saddle bags for flavor purposes (Selua likes to keep the mule's feed and water seperate from the rest of her stuff).  I'll factor the weight in (can't believe I forgot that).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2009)

Would be a Shield Dwarf Barbarian be fine? Barbarian lists shield dwarf and the region has the same name (dwarf (shield)).

Regional Bonus Items:
Breastplate, potion of cure light wounds

Feat: Power Attack

160gp

One of the famous Bonebreakers from Mithral Hall. Could I add spikes to the armor?

Str 18
Dex 14
Con 16
Int 8
Wis 10
Cha 8

----

Will post more Monday. Nice WE!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll keep the cali wizard. I'll have him done tonight probably.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2009)

I changed the starting items and added 25 gp to my money since i never paid for the armor. (I am so bad at math it's embarrassing, hopefully i've made no more mistakes ). I changed the spells, fixed the armor penalty checks because of the masterwork armor and then gave the checks with the current load (whcih can quickly be dropped). I am such a bother... Hopefully now everything is fine?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Sure, a shield dwarf barbarian is fine.  You can add armor spikes for the normal cost.

I'll check over Abrielle again now.

Her remaining GP should be 88 (she spent 71 GP and change, not 74).  Her carried load is 57.3 pounds.

And her skills are just a bit off now; Hide and Escape Artist don't have the armor check penalty for her carried load factored in.  Swim should be at +0 normally, and -6 total with the current load.  Masterwork studded leather armor has a -0 armor check penalty, so it won't affect her skills, but her medium load does affect them.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooook.. I think i got them all this time  I'd add more experience points to your profile Arkhandus but I have to reward some to other users first.. By the way i have a quick question about multiclassing. If i have 4 levels in Fighter i have a BAB of 4. And if i take a level in Barbarian does this mean i have a bab of 5 now with the +1 from one level of Barbarian? It's a hypothetical question.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mind if I field this one, Arkh?  

Yes, BAB (and base saves) stack when you multi-class.  So, a 4th level fighter who takes a level of barbarian would have a BAB of +5.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Low level, so no need for big equipment shopping? -  Check
> Forgotten Realms? - Check
> 
> Sounds great, I'm interested
> ...






Arkhandus said:


> 3-6 players is my target.
> 
> And WD, no I haven't seen that site before, though I never really searched for extra Realms-lore on the net beyond one or two visits to Candlekeep several years ago.  I'll take a look at it though.




is there room for one more? I checked the sight that WD showed and could not find an available map of the daoe lands. I was wondering about:

Human
Fighter1
from shadowdale. Orphan, son of a brewer of ale. nephew to a merchant that travels the area. Aunt makes the best apple pies in the dalelands (according to him that is).

occupation: caravan guard

so is ther room for an unusually normal character?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep, there's room. ^_^


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2009)

If you are looking for a 6th player (looks like you have 5), I would like to throw my hat into the ring. I've got a 1st level human duskblade that Ive been looking for a home for (I think I saw in another thread that you have PHBII). I'd have to do some mods to him so that he would fit into a Forgotten Realms game, but I'm pretty familiar with the Realms. I've pretty much got every realms book up to the 3.0 FRCS (including the original 1st Edition AD&D setting material), but nothing after that.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

ok ... I finally found a 3.x source book with a map in the front cover. harrow dale is a long ways from shadowdale and has no direct access to said dale. I wonder if i should change his home to ashabinford instead? or woould you prefer scardale?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry Rhun, but we've got 6 already; Scott Dewar, Crazy Monkey, Voda Vosa, Myth & Legend, Walking Dad, and ethandrew.  Ethandrew just hasn't posted again yet; if ethandrew or someone else decides to bow out, then you can join, but for now I'm reserving slots for these first six.

Scott Dewar, your PC probably just escorted a caravan to Harrowdale and had the good fortune of not running into any fights along the way; what he earned on that job probably accounts for some of his starting gear/coin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

Forgotten realms informaation web page 
[sblock=general description]
*Height:* 6' 4"
*Weight:* 275 lb
*Age:* 17 Years old
*Skin:* fair
*Hair/eyes:*
*Clothing:*
*Personality:* mostly stoic, except when he sees his auntie's apple pies, where He suddenly transforms into a mesmerized little boy (sometimes) or a starved little moy(other times) or a poor traveling destute little boy(usually). Sometimes (or mostlikely almost always) just the mere mention of his autinies apple pie is enough to bring the biggest grin you can ever imagine.
[/sblock]


```
Personal Information
[B]Name:[/B] Evanar Brewerson
[B]Class:[/B] fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral good
[B]Deity:[/B] Lysander _ God of protection



[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4   [B]Level:[/B] 2       [B]XP:[/B] 1771
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0   [B]BAB:[/B] +2        [B]HP:[/B] color=red]7/24[/color] (2d10+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2   [B]Grapple:[/B] +6    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'     [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 8  -1   [B]Init:[/B] +4 (imp init)     
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 
[sblock=Poison and disease effects][color=yellow]poisen and disease effects[/color]
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5025127-post88.html]5 points str damage[/url] str now at 13 for +1
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5081248-post122.html]healing effects[/url]
[color=red]Str now at: 12 for +1 str[/color][/sblock]


[b][u]Encumbrance:[/b] light[/u]

Combat
      [B]Base Armor Shld Dex Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10   +4               14

[B]Touch:[/B] 10 
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14 
[B]ACP:[/B] ACP: -2 

           [B]Base  Mod   Misc Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]       +3    +2    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]        +0    +0    +0    +0
[B]Will:[/B]       +0    -1    +0    -1

[B]Weapons:     Attack Damage  Critical type[/b]
Bastard Sword  +7     1d10+6   19-20/X2   S
Dagger         +6     1d4 +4   19-20/X2   P/S
long bow       +2     1d8 +2      X3      P
morning star   +6     1d8 +6      X2      B/P

[color=red]-1 to att and dam from poion[/color]


Feats and Skills
[B]Languages:[/B] Common,Condatan, Demaran, 
orc (especially for cussing)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
[U]Weapon Proficiency[/U]:
   Bastard. Sword, 2 hand only (class feature)
[U]Weapon Focus[/u]: 
   Bastard Sword  (Human Bonus)
[U]improved initiative [/U] 
   +4 to inititive (character lv 1);
[U]Power Attack [/U] 
   trade BAB for Damage bonus(fighter lv 1)
[U]combat expetise[/U]  
   trade BAB for better A/C (fighter lv 2)
[u]improved disarm[/u]
   (Character lv 3)
[u]Weapon specialization (b sword)[/u]
   (fighter level 4)
[u]Improved Combat Expertise[/u]
   (level 6)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] (2+2)X4 (fighter lv 1)+4 
level 1 = 20
2+2+1 (int+2, human bonus +1) =+5 skill points 
/level after 1st  

[B]Max Ranks (class/crossclass):[/B] 4/2

[B]Skills:              Ranks-Mod-Misc-Total[/B]-acp
Climb *                 5     +4         +7   -2
Craft, Leatherworking * 5     +2         +7
Diplomacy               0      0         +0
Gather Info             0      0         +0
Handle Animal  *        4      0         +4
Jump *                  4     +4         +6    -2
Listen                  0     -1         +0
Ride *                  3     +0         +3
Swim *                  4     +4         +4    -4
Spot                    0     -1         +0
Use rope                0     +0         +2

(*) denotes class skill

[B]Equipment:                   Cost   Weight  [/B]
Explorer's Outfit               ---   --- lb
Chain Shirt                    100 gp   25.0 lb
Bastard Sword                   35 gp   6 lb
Dagger                           2 gp   1 lb
long bow (comp), +2 mighty*	  300 gp   3.0 lb
arrows, 20	                      1 gp   3 lb
Morningstar		                8 gp   6.0 lb
back pack                        2 gp   2.0 lb
bedroll		                0.1 gp   5.0 lb
flint and steel	                1 gp   ---
belt pouch x2 	                2 gp   1.0 lb
trail rations X14                7 gp   14.0 lb 
silk rope, 50 ft	               10 gp   5.0 lb
waterskin	X 2	                2 gp   8.0 lb
artasans’s outfit                1 gp   4.0 lb
artasan's tools                  5 gp   5.0 lb
cure light potion X1            50 gp   ---

* regional bonus equipment.


	     
[B]Total Weight:[/B]   88 lb      
 encumbrance  
 
[B]Money:[/B]   0 pp 0 gp  9 sp   3 cp
gems: 0 X 50gpv 

purchase plans:
mitheral chain churt cost 1100gp
mwk bastard sword cost 335 gp


                  Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push
[b]Max Weight:[/b]      100  200   300   600   1500
```

[sblock=background] Evanar was born to a brewer who was the son of a brewer with a long family history of an ale recipie that is said to have been bought from the dwarves of the thunder peaak moutains, or so his grandfather always told him. The truth be told, his grandfather always did pull his lage, so there was a bit of soubt to that story. reguardless, the ale was especially good. so goo that a rival set a contract on evanar's father and mother and his grand parents. the family mordered and evanar too young to know the family trade the young orphan was taken in by his mother's brother and sister in law, uncle Nile and aunt emmie. Uncle Nile is a merchant haleing out of Shadowdale, where evanar's family was. he sold the ale his father brewed, while his aunt made the world's best apple pies.

Uncle Nile set Evanar's sights in a different direction then revenge should he desired to go that route ... merchant tradeing and carvaning. As evanar was strong when he was young, his specialty became sword play and eventually was set ting his sights on caravan guarding. It is this prfession that evanar is busy with as he has traveled down the river ashaba from shadowdale through ashabinford, to a wagon train to harrowdale,which is where our young hero is to day...[/sblock]

height: 6'4"
weight:275 lb of solid muscle
hir: brown
skin: well tanned

[sblock= income record] start: 180 gp (average for fighter) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Sorry Rhun, but we've got 6 already; Scott Dewar, Crazy Monkey, Voda Vosa, Myth & Legend, Walking Dad, and ethandrew.  Ethandrew just hasn't posted again yet; if ethandrew or someone else decides to bow out, then you can join, but for now I'm reserving slots for these first six.




No problem at all, Arkhandus. I purposely posted late to ensure others could get in the game first, so it is all good.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 8, 2009)

Scott:
I don't mind if you use your own sheet format.  But the one I provided just in case anyone needed it is at the bottom of the first post in this thread.

Your Swim skill should have a total of +4, since the armor check penalty wasn't factored into it yet and Swim suffers a doubled armor check penalty of -4 instead of -2 from your chain shirt.

You spend 225 GP and 1 SP on gear, out of the 240 GP a fighter starts with in this game, so you have 14 GP and 9 SP remaining.  I would advise carrying more than one waterskin, though; you have two weeks worth of trail rations, but only one day's worth of water (as long as you stayed near a river or something that wouldn't matter, but once you finished that one trip, you'd need more waterskins for any future travel).  2 weeks' worth is a lot though.

I didn't bother calculating your carried load for now, since you have 18 Strength and it doesn't look like you're carrying that score's medium load anyway.

You don't have Exotic Weapon Proficiency in the bastard sword, so you'd have to wield it two-handed; your damage would be 1d10+6 that way.  Since you're not carrying a shield of any kind, you'd probably wield your morningstar in two hands as well, for 1d8+6 damage when using that weapon.

You also need a patron deity, some background, and an appearance description.


Rhun:

If ethandrew doesn't post again in the next day or two to let us know if they're still going to play in this game (they haven't mentioned a character concept yet), I'll consider their slot open.


Walking Dad:
Make sure ya complete your character sheet and submit it here sometime this week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

actually I had to stop working on it so as to take a bit of a nap. back on it now. thanks though for the catch on the damage. I for got about that rule.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

ok: there is a tentive finshed copy that still needs some finishing touches. I need to finish on en world and run some errends so i may be late tonight before i am back on line if at all. I may not be back untill tomorrow after work.

addendum:

oops, still need a patron diety....working on that!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

*work in progress*

[sblock=Storn]

Storn Horn, Male Dwarf, Barbarian 1
Age ?, Height ?'-?", Weight ? lbs., ECL +0, XP 0
Ruddy White Skin, Dark-Brown Hair, Green Eyes, Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages (illiterate): Dwarf, Common
Home Region: Mithral Hall, Patron Deity: Haela Brightaxe

Strength 18, Dexterity 14, Constitution 16
Intelligence 8, Wisdom 10, Charisma 8

Maximum HP 15, Current HP 15, Nonlethal Damage 0
Initiative +2, Speed 30 feet, Armor Check Penalty -2
Armor Class 19, Touch AC 12, Flat-Footed AC 17
Fortitude +5, Reflex +2, Will +0
BAB +1, Melee +5, Ranged +3, Grapple +5

Feats: Power Attack

Skills: Climb +6 (4 ranks, +4 Str, -2 other), Intimidate +3 (4 ranks, +0 Cha, +0 other), Listen +4 (4 ranks, +0 Wis, +0 other)
 (include armor but not shield penality)

Proficiencies: Simple & martial Weapon, light & medium armor, shield proficiency (not tower shields)

Class Features: Fast movement, rage, illiterate

[sblock=Racial Traits]


+2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.
Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing
[/sblock] 
Possessions:

Spiked Breastplate (Background, +50gp spikes) (40 lbs)
potion of cure light wound (Background) (- lb)
DW Waraxe (30gp) (8 lbs)
Explorer's Outfit (1 outfit free, PH p.111) (0 lb)
dagger (2gp) (1 lb)
2x spiked gauntlet (10gp) (2 lbs)
Shield, heavy wooden (7gp) (10 lbs)
Backpack (2gp) (2 lbs)
- Bedroll (1sp) (5 lbs)
- Rations, trail (2 days) (1gp) (2 lbs)
- Waterskin (2) (2gp) (8 lbs)
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.) (1gp) (10 lbs)
Large Belt Pouch (1gp) (0.5 lbs)
- Small Mirror (10gp) (0.5 lbs)
- Whetstone (2cp) (1 lbs)


39,98gp

Load ? pounds, Light 100 pounds, Medium 200 pounds, Heavy 300 pounds

Attacks:
Dw. Waraxe +5 melee for 1d10+4 slashing damage

Appearance:






Background: After *Thibbledorf Pwent *returned to the Battlehammer clan, he started to build a famous elite troup of dwarven battle ragers.

But some there even a bit mad for his taste. He send them into the world for questing, hoping to get rid of them, they return matured, or at last will bring glory to their name. Storn Horn is one of the 'lucky'.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

```
Name: Abde'Ragman Zaliman
Class: Wizard Diviner
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: chaotic good

Set 1
Str: 10 +0  (XXp.)     Level: 1         XP: 
Dex: 14 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +0         HP: 3/11
Con: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 08 -1 (XXp.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 12

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +2          +2
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      2     +0          +2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical


Languages: Common Dwarven Elven Draconic.

Class:  Scribe Scroll
Familiar (Toad)
Spellbooks
Spells

	
Feats: Mind Over Body, Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Skill Points: 28       Max Ranks: 4/2

Skills                    Ranks  Mod  Misc   Total
Appraise                     2    +4          +6
Spellcraft                   4    +4          +8
Knowledge(Geography)         4    +4          +8
Knowledge(arcana)            4    +4          +8
Concentration                4    +2          +6
Craft (alchemy)              4    +4          +8
Decipher Script              4    +4          +8

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Quarterstaff              -
Travelers outfit
Familiar                     100 gp               
Regional Item: Magic missile Wand (lvl 1º 20 charges)
Acid*1                      10gp  
Scroll case                 1gp
Spellcomponent pouch   5gp  
Spellbook

      Money: 4gp

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 500
Max Weight:           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

Prhibited schools: Necromancy

Spell DC: 4 (int) + Spell Level

Spells per day:
Level 0: 3+1 Div
Level 1: 2+1 Div

Spells known
Level 0

    * Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
    * Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
    * Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
    * Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
    * Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
    * Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
    * Dancing Lights: Creates torches or other lights.
    * Flare: Dazzles one creature (-1 on attack rolls).
    * Light: Object shines like a torch.
    * Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
    * Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.
    * Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
    * Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
    * Message: Whispered conversation at distance.
    * Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things.
    * Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).
    * Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.


Level 1

    * Charm Person
    * Mage armour       
    * Sleep            
    * True strike
    * Enlarge person   
    * Color spray    
    * Identify


Age: 38
Height: 1,75 meters
Weight: 75 kg
Eyes: Brown
Hair: black
Skin: Tan
```
Born in the capital city of Calimshán, Cálim port, Abde'Ragman was the first and only son of Ifuman, a wealthy merchant, whose trade routes travelled long distances, carrying diverse amount of goods, from magical carpets to the most refined and exquisite pieces of pottery. Ifuman is a wizard himself, trained in the arts of enchantment, which granted him more than one good deal in the past. He was also his own caravan guard. No that he relied much on his arcane powers or that he was suspicious about the loyalty of a group of mercenaries, he simply didn't have the money to pay them. Ifuman wasn't the wealthiest merchant in all Calimshán, but when his wife give birth to his first child, he felt even less wealthy. With another mouth to feed and his wife not able to run the business by herself during his absence, Ifuman had to stop his caravan, and make short term deals, with the locals. That leaded to the further economic collapse of the Zaliman family.
The young Abde'Ragman grew up in the middle of this economic crisis, and as soon as he could stand in two feet, he was helping with the family business, at lest holding no-chewable things. He also happened to have some sixth sense about commercial deals. If the baby started crying after the deal was sign, it meant that the deal was not good. Luckily he didn't cry often.
At the age of 14, his father and him travelled Almriven, the city of docks and magic. With a short farewell, Ifuman leaved his son on the gates of the wizard Academy. There shall Abde'Ragman remain, till he was a full trained wizard.
After some time, the young man was able to perform minor tricks and some serious enchantments. 
As his father before him, Abde'Ragamn developed a taste for enchantments; and he also concentrated on divinations, as he was naturally gifted for them.
After finishing his studies, Abde'Ragman returned home, and helped his parents with the business, earning his father respect, and some gold in the way. He also "earned" a magical wand from a easily charmed merchant. 
He worked many years in his father busies, guarding the caravans with his father, in the long roads to the Dalelands, where there was need of their products. 
One day, Ifuman was out of town, making business in Memnon with the militia, trying to get in the weapons business, then a formidable deal came to Abde'Ragman's and his mother's hands.I t was a deal that could make them rich from night to morning. Blindly they accepted the deal and readied the caravan and the goods to be transported. 
The next day, the wizard was sitting on the cart, and with his staff, he said goodbye to his mother, never knowing he was heading to a mortal trap.
After many days of travel, the caravan was approaching Harrowdale Town. When Abde'ragman took the usual detour along the side of the forest, a gang of bandit emerged from behind the trees, and assault the caravan and the merchants. Abde'Ragman's men were caught off guard and outnumbered 1 to 20. After a short battle, many of Abde'Ragman men were slain and he was out of spells. Using his last spell, his hand conjured a spray of colour lights, dazing most of the bandits. The wizard and two of his fellows retreated to Harrowdale, but the arrows caught them as they ran for their lives. If something can be said about Abde'Ragman is that he is incredibly resilient to pain. His two partners fall under the arrows, but he kept running. 
Wounded but safe in the gates of the town, the wizard tries to catch his breath, as he rubs his injuries and walks with dificulty into the merchant district.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 9, 2009)

Storn has 80 GP left after the equipment he's purchased so far.  Also, he should have shield proficiency, just not with tower shields.  So figure out if you're going to get him a shield, or have him use the axe two-handed for extra damage (as it is, you only have it marked for one-handed damage).  He also spent 4 skill points too many, due to his Intelligence penalty, so take off one skill or remove a few ranks from multiple skills.

I'll go over Voda Vosa's character and Scott's updated character in a little bit.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2009)

Abde'ragman needs a patron deity.  His hit points should be 8.  He has 4 skill points remaining from his human bonus.  Profession (alchemist) should be changed since he can already make a living through Craft (alchemy).  His wand should be noted as a Wand of Magic Missiles.  You'll need to list his prepared spells.

Your spent GP is off.  You have 120 total to spend, and you've spent over 200.  You shouldn't buy the morningstar because you can't use it proficiently (you'd rarely hit with the -4 penalty).

Quarterstaves don't cost anything; they're just sticks easily carved to useability.  You don't have any ammunition for your crossbow; it's 1 GP per 10 bolts.  You need a spell component pouch as well, which is 5 GP.  And you get a free starting outfit that you haven't chosen yet (scholar's, traveler's, explorer's, or whatever, just not a courtier's, noble's, or royal's).  You should likely have a bedroll, flint and steel, waterskins, and trail rations, as well.

Your 11 HP was, I assume, from your Toad familiar, but it costs 100 GP to summon the familiar.  So unless you ditch the acid and alchemist's fire, along with the crossbow and morningstar, you won't be able to afford summoning the familiar yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

Updated Storn. Any other character coming from the north-west?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

evanar is from shadowdale, which is north west


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmm Maybe I could pai the gold to summon the familiar and save the 20 gps, I think it would be more "story coherent", since the wagon was attacked and Abde'Ragman probably wouldn't be carring his backpack there.
For prepeared spells, I'll subimit a list of default prepeared spells for Towns, wilderness and dungeons further today. Just lazy about it right now.
I think the other problems have been dealt with.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2009)

Storn has 93 GP, 8 SP, and 8 CP remaining.  Other than that, he looks good so far.

Abde'ragman should at least have his spellbook and spell component pouch, even if nothing else besides pocket change and a familiar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2009)

The spell component pouch is already noted. I forgot about the spellbook.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

does mine look ok?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, Evanar looks fine from a rules point of view now.  Just some descriptive parts left to add.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

dang...forgot that again. sorry.

addendum: guess what? I finally got it done!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> evanar is from shadowdale, which is north west



Maybe we could have traveled a bit together? Two mercenaries traveling together, maybe protecting the same caravan?



Arkhandus said:


> Storn has 93 GP, 8 SP, and 8 CP remaining.  Other than that, he looks good so far.
> 
> ...



Used up some of the money and added a picture


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> evanar is from shadowdale, which is north west






Walking Dad said:


> Maybe we could have traveled a bit together? Two mercenaries traveling together, maybe protecting the same caravan?




I was giving him the history of him being a guard for his uncle's caravan (his uncle being a merchant) so that would work pretty good, a friend from earlier on hired by Uncle niles? will that work for you W.D.?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2009)

Ack.  Must've been thinking of Fighter starting gold or something.  Storn actually has 43 GP and change remaining, out of the Barbarian's 160.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm still here lurking on the chance that someone bailed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

not yet. sorry. stick around though.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, given that it's been a week without a comment by ethandrew here, we can probably assume that they've forgotten or lost interest due to the other games they're active in.  So Rhun, go ahead and work up a character.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

get a chance ot go over the history i scribbled out yet?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just making sure you know Monkey is still here.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Well, given that it's been a week without a comment by ethandrew here, we can probably assume that they've forgotten or lost interest due to the other games they're active in.  So Rhun, go ahead and work up a character.





I'll get my PC put together and posted up over the next couple of days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Well, given that it's been a week without a comment by ethandrew here, we can probably assume that they've forgotten or lost interest due to the other games they're active in.  So Rhun, go ahead and work up a character.






crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Just making sure you know Monkey is still here.




hey cm, any idea wher eathan drew is? has he been posting in your special thread with him? Estelle has been reacting in azgundi tournies, but has dissapepared here.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, you're not supposed to be reading that, yet.  

He's around.  Maybe try PMing him to see what's up.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey cm, any idea wher eathan drew is? has he been posting in your special thread with him? Estelle has been reacting in azgundi tournies, but has dissapepared here.




Are you sure he was actually interested in playing in tis game? I mean, I know he posted in this thread asking how many players Arkhandus was looking for, but in rereading the thread I don't see a post where he actually expressed his interest in playing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Hey, you're not supposed to be reading that, yet.
> 
> He's around.  Maybe try PMing him to see what's up.



 I haven't been reading it. I can tell when a thread has been posted to, and by whome. I really really want to read it, but i have told its a no no.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2009)

So... what are we waiting for?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

disreguard this post. had my threads mixed up.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2009)

I guess all we're waiting for at this point is Rhun's character sheet, since we're no longer waiting for ethandrew.  I'll get the IC thread started later today or early tomorrow.  This is now the OOC discussion thread.

WALKING DAD: Storn still needs a background beyond the one partial sentence you've had there thus far.  Including a reason for being in Harrowdale, though at least you've discussed one possible answer with Scott.

Also, Storn's coinage still needs to be fixed, to 43 GP, 8 SP, and 8 CP.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2009)

The in-character thread is up.  Still waiting for Rhun's character sheet so I can include that PC in one of the starting scenes.

Everyone please choose a (different) text color for your character's speech, if you please.  Don't bother claiming it here; just use it in your first bit of in-character talk and that'll be your claim to it.  NPCs will use different speech colors or just bolded speech.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok i wrote a post for Abrielle, i hope i haven't messed anything up  If i have, i will edit. Oh, and it's a bit long, should i make it shorter next time?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2009)

Abde'Ragman qould look much like Nemo, but with a wide and lose wizard tunic.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> The in-character thread is up.  Still waiting for Rhun's character sheet so I can include that PC in one of the starting scenes.




I should have my PC posted tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

Mostly complete...still have a second feat to choose...



*Fayne*
_Neutral Human Male Duskblade 1_
_XPs: 0_
`
[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 0
[/sblock]

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6' 4"
*Weight:* 195lb
*Eyes:* 1 green, 1 grey
*Hair:* Copper
*Skin:* Bronze
*Patron Diety:* Tempus

*STR:* 16 [+3] 
*DEX:* 12 [+1] 
*CON:* 14 [+2] 
*INT:* 16 [+3]
*WIS:* 10 [+0] 
*CHA:* 08 [-1]

*HP: 10/10*
*Armor Class:* 15 (10 base + 4 armor + 1 dex)
- Flat-footed AC: 14
- Touch AC: 11
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +1
*Atttack:*
- Glaive +6 (1d10+4/x3; 10' reach)
- Longsword +4 (1d8+3/19-20)
- Spiked Gauntlet +4 (1d4+3,x2)

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 (2 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +1 (0 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +2 (2 base + 0 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Arcane Attunement: 6/day (dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic)_
- _Armored Mage: Light_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Weapon Focus: Glaive_
- 

*Skills:*
- _Climb +3 (2 rank, +3 str, -2 ACP)_
- _Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 con)_
- _Decipher Script +5 (2 ranks, +3 int)_
- _Jump +4 (3 ranks, +3 str, -2 ACP)_
- _Knowledge: Arcana +5 (2 ranks, +3 int)_
- _Knowledge: Local +4 (1 rank, +3 int)_
- _Ride +2 (1 rank, +1 dex)_
- _Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks, +0 wis)_
- _Spellcraft +6 (3 ranks, +3 int)_
- _Swim +1 (2 ranks, +3 str, -4 ACP)_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Shaaran_
- _Chondathan_
- _Goblin_
- _Dwarven_

*Spells Per Day*
- _Level 0 (DC13): 3_
- _Level 1 (DC14): 3_

*Spells Known*
- _Level 0 (DC13): Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue_
- _Level 1 (DC14): Shocking Grasp, Color Spray_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Chain Shirt (100gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Glaive, masterwork (regional, 10lb)
- Longsword, cold iron (30gp, 4lb)
- Spiked Gauntlet (5gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 

*Equipment*
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Spell Component Pouch (5gp, 2lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Traveler's outfit (1gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ (50gp, -)
- Alchemist Fire, 1 flask (20gp, 1lb)

Weight Carried: 48lb
Remaining money: 18gp, 41sp, 18cp

[sblock=Wealth Tracker]
-5cp for ale at the Treehouse Tap
[/sblock]



*Description*
Fayne is not an attractive man by any means. He is tall and lanky, despite being strong of arm. He wears his stringy, copper-colored hair long. His face is plain, with stern features, and he has two mismatched eyes: one green, and one grey. Fayne is not concerned with fashion; generally his garb consists of roughspun wools, leather, and bits and pieces of armor for protection.





*Personality*
Fayne is stern, hard, and stoic. He is not a social person, being quiet and withdrawn, though he is adept and reading the features and emotions of others. When he does feel the need to speak, he is laconic. He generally believes that words cause more problems than they are worth.

*Background*
Fayne hails from the city of Innarlith, on the eastern tip of the Lake of Steam. Fayne, born William Fayne, suffered from a horrible childhood. An abused child whose parents didn't want him, they eventually abandoned him to the streets. Fayne fell in with a bad crowd: a gang of street toughs bent on muggings, theft, racketeering and extortion.

When the leader of these thugs (an elf by the name of Eluvian) discovered that Fayne was actually quite intelligent and had an aptitude for magic, he took it upon himself to help the youth develop his skills. His plans were to use Fayne as his own personal bodyguard; as such, he taught the youth how to mix magic and steel, and how to keep an eye open for those that might deceive him. Fayne proved adept at his training, things were going well, and he was finally starting to believe that he had a place in the world.

And then the Ransar Pristoleth started his campaign against crime in the city. Fayne's gang was crushed, and Pristoleth set his agents to hunting down the remaining members of the group and exterminating them. Fayne did the only thing he could think of to survive...he fled.

Leaving his home, Fayne took the Golden Road north to the metropolis of Arrabar in Chondath. Knowing that agents of Pristoleph could still be on his trail, he spent only a short time there, booking passage on a spice ship. The destination didn't matter, and a few short weeks later, he found himself disembarking in Harrowdale, mostly broke and without any idea of where he was or what he was going to do.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright.  You spent 1 skill point too many, but you also spent 1 gold piece you didn't have to; the traveler's outfit would just be your free starting outfit.  Apply your chain shirt's -2 armor check penalty to the totals for Climb, Jump, and Swim (-4 there).  Choose your other starting feat, of course, once you figure out what it'll be.

I'll include Fayne in the IC thread in a moment.  However, the background doesn't really fit his class and skills too well......even if employed as an enforcer by his gang, it doesn't synch up quite right.  Needs some skill changes or background changes to fit.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Alright.  You spent 1 skill point too many, but you also spent 1 gold piece you didn't have to; the traveler's outfit would just be your free starting outfit.  Apply your chain shirt's -2 armor check penalty to the totals for Climb, Jump, and Swim (-4 there).




Fixed.



Arkhandus said:


> Choose your other starting feat, of course, once you figure out what it'll be.




I'll get this added tonight. Was just looking over some different options.



Arkhandus said:


> I'll include Fayne in the IC thread in a moment.  However, the background doesn't really fit his class and skills too well......even if employed as an enforcer by his gang, it doesn't synch up quite right.  Needs some skill changes or background changes to fit.




I'll work on this as well. I kind of ran out of time this weekend, and so I was a little hurried putting everything together.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

Arkhandus i took the liberty of assuming that since Abrielle has been in town for a week now, she had performed several Gather Information checks and learned at least what is common knowledge about Harrowdale. Thus i gave some info from the FRCS in the IC thread as her knowledge. Also, i made a Bardic Knowledge check in my first post but the roll was rather low, still if there is anything you think she should know... Oh and i also made up a NPC, the serving girl - Bess. I hope that's ok?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

That's fine.  Your Bardic Knoweldge check didn't reveal anything you didn't already know as common knowledge, given how low your roll was.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

My night ended up being a little busier than expected, but I will get Fayne's other feat and background updated either tonight or tomorrow. I have the day off from work tomorrow, so worst case scenario I can get it fixed then.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

So Arkhandus, will you be bringing us up or do we have to all meet trough our own actions? I want to know what to do with Abby.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2009)

Just do your role, let him handle the events unfolding. =)


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, as I mentioned last night, I'll be posting today to move things forward a bit and to handle Fayne's tavern activity.  Just keep posting what your character is doing in the current situation, and I'll move things forward as I see fit.  I base my games as much around the players' activities and choices as I do around my own plotlines and adventure hooks.  You'll all be coming together in one group around the time the actual adventuring from Harrowdale starts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> I guess all we're waiting for at this point is Rhun's character sheet, since we're no longer waiting for ethandrew.  I'll get the IC thread started later today or early tomorrow.  This is now the OOC discussion thread.
> 
> WALKING DAD: Storn still needs a background beyond the one partial sentence you've had there thus far.  Including a reason for being in Harrowdale, though at least you've discussed one possible answer with Scott.
> 
> Also, Storn's coinage still needs to be fixed, to 43 GP, 8 SP, and 8 CP.



Sorry. Got sick. Will write more of the background Monday at the latest.

Sorry again. I can understand if you want to start without me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry. Got sick. Will write more of the background Monday at the latest.
> 
> Sorry again. I can understand if you want to start without me.




Just don't pass it on to your kids!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2009)

You're aware we started on Saturday or Sunday, right?  The IC thread has been up since at least Saturday night.  I'm still waiting for you to post something there with Storn, Walking Dad.

We'll be moving along slowly for the rest of this week, probably, since Crazy Monkey won't be posting for several days AFAIK while he's away.  Depends, though.  Selua is fairly quiet and reclusive like other wood elves, so her activity might not be significant enough to warrant slowing things down for the next few days.  I'll NPC her a bit if I need to.  Also, however, Rhun has limited access this week, so Fayne may be slow moving things along in the tavern.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

kind of a bad week all over the place, huh?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm ok with slow movement as i will probably not be able to log on from Friday until Tuesday (i will be out of town). I will try and find access on Sunday but i can't promise anything.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2009)

NPC Profiles: Niles' Caravan
[sblock]*Niles Brewerson,* Old Male Human Expert 4
Str 10, Dex 9, Con 8, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 16
Alertness, Negotiator, Skill Focus (Diplomacy)
Home Region: The Dalelands, Languages: Chondathan, Common
Club, dagger, merchant's scale, 2 belt pouches, traveler's outfit

An experienced trader, Niles Brewerson (he didn't take up the family trade, hsi brother did) is a canny fellow in his early 50s, still running his modestly-successful little caravan through the Dalelands and a little beyond.  He started with next to nothing, but wits and smooth-talking got him his first few cargos and accompanying guards, which allowed him to slowly earn the money to pay for his guards and goods, then to start turning a profit.  Niles is a canny merchant and great haggler, with keen eyes and ears even in his old age, and a good sense for what routes and cargos are safe.  He's always made certain to hire the most trustworthy and capable cavaran guards he could afford (while still turning a profit), and his slick skills at the art of the deal have allowed him to acquire such guards at low prices.  However, few guards work for him on more than one or two trips, since he makes such a hard bargain.  Only Darvin and Stedd, younger men from his home of Shadowdale, have stuck with him for the past few years.  Niles has a few scars from the occasional bandit ambush, but his choice of guards and his willingness to fight back have kept him in business so far.  Still, he's not as spry and fit as he used to be, so Niles brings a few teenagers and young men along to help load and unload goods.

*Malark Dundragon,* N Male Human Warrior 4
Str 16, Dex 9, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 12
Cleave, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Home Region: Cormyr, Languages: Chondathan, Common
+1 longsword, dagger, 6 darts, masterwork large wooden shield, masterwork breastplate, backpack, belt pouch, flint and steel, torch, waterskin, trail ration, traveler's outfit

A mercenary in his early 30s, Malark hails from Cormyr, where he had served a few years in the military before deciding that he couldn't stand all the regulations, orders, exercises, and time on active duty.  He quit as soon as his first term of service was up, months after achieving lieutenant rank, and wandered for a few years before finding that he just wasn't cut out for anything besides fighting, or at least anything that wasn't too restrictive, dull, or work-intensive.  So he took on mercenary work, sometimes as a caravan guard, and that's what lead him to hire on with Niles for one trip.  Malark met Evendur after his first few years of for-hire guardwork in Cormyr, and the two have been working together on mercenary jobs ever since.  Malark also met Rhistel about a year ago, during a job that involved a foray into Cormanthor, and has accepted the elf-kin's help in their mercenary work for now, though he's annoyed that as a trio they have to split their pay three ways whenever they take a job where the employer doesn't want to pay three wages.

*Evendur Evenwood,* CN Male Human Rogue 3
Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
Blooded, Toughness, Weapon Finesse
Home Region: Cormyr, Languages: Chondathan, Common, other
Masterwork rapier, dagger, masterwork hand crossbow, 20 bolts, +1 studded leather, backpack, belt pouch, flint and steel, waterskin, trail ration, traveler's outfit

A young man from Cormyr, Evendur is in his mid-20s and has some experience as a military scout, saboteur, and skirmisher, though he skipped out on his term of duty after just a year and is thus unwelcome in his homeland, being a deserter.  He drifted from one low-key job to the next in some of Cormyr's bigger cities, staying in the shadows, and met Malark during one job, after which the two free-spirited opportunists set out to find mercenary work outside Cormyr.  Evendur took a liking to the half-elven woodsman he and Malark met on one of their jobs, Rhistel, and quickly befriended the sneaky, cagey, like-minded half-elf.  Tough and quick-thinking, Evandur is the brains and lynchpin of the group, though he leaves important decisions to the better-trained and more-experienced Malark.

*Rhistel Tarnruth,* CN Male Half-Wood-Elf Ranger 2/Fighter 1
Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Forester, Rapid Shot, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Home Region: The Dalelands, Languages: Chondathan, Common, Elven
2 masterwork longswords, handaxe, dagger, masterwork composite shortbow (+2 Str to dmg), 20 arrows, +1 chain shirt, 2 belt pouches, healer's kit, flint and steel, waterskin, trail ration, explorer's outfit

A reclusive, cautious, and opportunistic half-elf in his mid-120s, Rhistel grew up near the great woods of Cormanthor with his half-elven parents in Battledale.  His grandmothers were wood elves, but all his grandparents were slain in Cormanthor during the trying times in recent decades.  As soon as he was old enough, Rhistel left his village behind and began hunting the lesser beasts of Cormanthor, planning to one day pay back the lost years of his grandparents' stolen lives by taking the lives of enough short-lived beasts and villainous humanoids in Cormanthor.  He doesn't know what killed his grandparents, exactly, but is farily confident that it was something monstrous, so he's never bothered any humans or elves in the woods.  After a near-fatal defeat last year, Rhistel accepted aid from two humans, Malark and Evendur, and since his recovery has chosen to fight beside them for a while in return, though secretly it's more a matter of wanting to improve his skills until he's strong enough to resume hunting in Cormanthor.

*Darvin Tallstag,* CN Male Human Warrior 2
Str 14, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 8
Alertness, Weapon Focus (Battleaxe)
Home Region: The Dalelands, Languages: Chondathan, Common, Elven
Masterwork battleaxe, dagger, masterwork longbow, 20 arrows, masterwork heavy wooden shield, masterwork scalemail, belt pouch, flint and steel, torch, waterskin, trail ration, traveler's outfit

Darvin is a young man in his late 20s, kind of lazy but aggressive, from Shadowdale.  He signed onto Niles' caravan a few years ago to get out of doing any harder work after his stint in the militia.  He's seen his fair share of fights, both before and after joining the caravan as a guard, but would much rather see no fighting at all on most days, hoping to steal a nap on one of the wagons.  Darvin was a troublemaker anyway, so Shadowdale's glad to be rid of him.

*Stedd Buckman,* LN Male Human Warrior 2
Str 12, Dex 13, Con 11, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 8
Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Home Region: The Dalelands, Languages: Chondathan, Common
Masterwork spear, dagger, masterwork composite shortbow (+1 Str to dmg), 40 arrows, masterwork studded leather, 2 belt pouches, flint and steel, torch, waterskin, trail ration, traveler's outfit

Another young man from Shadowdale, Stedd is in his mid-20s and a friend of Darvin's.  Not as lazy or ill-tempered, but still eager to make a living on the road, and since he's nowhere near capable of being a competent merchant, that meant taking on a more martial job to get out of town and see more of the world.  He served in the militia alongside Darvn before, but is a bit less experienced since he doesn't pick fights and knows better than to get right in the thick of things, instead picking off targets from range when he really has to fight.  He watches Darvin's back as Darvin charges into battle.  The two don't get along terribly well for friends, even having serious, irreconcilable differences in their tastes in alcoholic beverages.[/sblock]
On the off-chance you folks wanna hire mercenary help at some point in the adventure, the men in Niles' caravan are available for hire, though Darvin and Stedd have an ongoing contract with him, so they have to be ready to leave with the caravan again as soon as Niles is done in Harrowdale Town.  He'll probably be in town for a week, as far as Evanar knows, and it will be at least three or four days if nothing else.  However, you would have to pay them more than Niles does to hire any of these mercenaries; Niles has a reputation, great negotiation skills (+19 Diplomacy!), and only hires for caravan guard duty across the Dalelands and neighboring areas, so his jobs only involve minor to moderate danger.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 20, 2009)

Arkhandus can i take a Bardic Knowledge check to determine what kind of Elf Selua is exactly? I have only Knowledge: History out of the regular skills.. Also, sorry but i will be away until tuesday, any time i can log on will be a bonus, but in the mean time, feel free to plotnap Abby and tag her along. She is planning on asking around and meeting that sun elf lady that is in charge for now.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2009)

Bardic Knowledge doesn't really seem to fit the subject well enough; it's just something obscure that a few scholars would know besides the Lythari themselves.  And without the kind of significance or social relevance that other obscure Bardic Knowledge questions typically have.  So I'm going to say no on that one, it doesn't seem quite right for BK; not something other bards are likely to have learned and related to others abroad.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 20, 2009)

Well when you put it that way i have to agree  I am still learning the ropes on RPing and PbP in particular. Thanks for the explanation (a bad DM would have just said no). How long have you been playing DnD?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2009)

He can be your grandpa as far as I'm concerned. =D


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2009)

can someone link me the IC thread?

I'm not able to post at the WEs. If this is to much a problem, I have to bow out of the game.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 20, 2009)

> He can be your grandpa as far as I'm concerned. =D



 Well his age group is listed as 25-30. I'm 23, so hardly my grandpa  Unless you were referring to DnD experience in which case i would probably agree.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> can someone link me the IC thread?
> 
> I'm not able to post at the WEs. If this is to much a problem, I have to bow out of the game.




Not at all my friend: LINK



> Well his age group is listed as 25-30. I'm 23, so hardly my grandpa  Unless you were referring to DnD experience in which case i would probably agree.




I was just teasing him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> He can be your grandpa as far as I'm concerned. =D






Myth and Legend said:


> Well his age group is listed as 25-30. I'm 23, so hardly my grandpa  Unless you were referring to DnD experience in which case i would probably agree.






yee gads . . . am i going to have to break out my cane in this thread too? I am already feeling old.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 21, 2009)

No posting on weekends is fine, Walking Dad.  I already knew that you couldn't post on weekends.  I just hope you'll post more than once per week during the weekdays.....


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

Monkey's back.  I'll be posting in the IC thread very shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Arkhandus, are you going to open a Rogue's Gallery thread, or do you simply want us to make changes and such to our charsheets posted here in this thread?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm keeping it to just two threads: This was the recruiting thread, now it's the OOC and Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> I'm keeping it to just two threads: This was the recruiting thread, now it's the OOC and Rogues' Gallery.





Excellent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

Apologies for not posting sooner.  Just been so tired and busy lately.  Updating the IC thread after this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2009)

Ack! Stirges! I hates Stirges!! nasty dms's. . .


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ack! Stirges! I hates Stirges!! nasty dms's. . .




Agreed! Blood sucking parasites!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Agreed! Blood sucking parasites!




are you talking about stirges or dm's?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> are you talking about stirges or dm's?



Heheh. 

I use stirges in almost every campaign at some point.  But they're supposed to be in the Velarswood!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

well, i still say yuch!


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 18, 2009)

For future reference, there is a 50% chance of hitting either subject in a grapple (noted under the combat modifiers table in the PHB).  But under the circumstances, I'll say that it's easy enough to just strike the stirge instead of Abrielle's head.  

Hopefully Voda Vosa will post before the IC thread hits page 3 or 4 again while we wait.  I want to move on to the next round, where everyone can act, by Monday.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 20, 2009)

Nastyyyyyy....  Anyway thanks for helping out with Abby's actions Arkhandus and thank you for not letting her lose her pretty head so early in the adventure  By the way, i had the mumps (funny name in English), that's why i couldn't post. I'm fine now however, and ready to adventure


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> For future reference, there is a 50% chance of hitting either subject in a grapple (noted under the combat modifiers table in the PHB).  But under the circumstances, I'll say that it's easy enough to just strike the stirge instead of Abrielle's head.





Arkhandus, I could be wrong, but I believe that only applies to ranged attacks into a grapple, not melee attacks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

Myth and ledgend:
wow, mumps. bummer.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, you're right.  I double-checked, and missed earlier that the marking for the random target was only under the ranged attacks column.  Good thing I just ignored it anyway this round. 

And glad you're feeling better, Myth!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2009)

Be carefull with that. Speccially if you are a tenager or an adult. You know... there are certain sensible areas that can be affected by that virus too....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Voda Vosa  Luckily there were no complications at all. By the way, i updated the character sheet here but it takes so long to locate everyone else's character throughout 6 pages of talk. Can we make a character threaed (rogue's gallery?), this way referencing things such as other char's appearance or age will be much easier.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

If you folks want to use a Rogues' Gallery, you can re-post your characters here for later reference/updates.  I already said there'd only be two threads for this game, though, so I'm not going to insist anyone post in the RG.  It makes no difference to me.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

I STILL need a Fortitude saving throw from Abde'ragman in round 2.  And Fayne still needs to roll an attack of opportunity for that round.  And now I also need Abde'ragman, Fayne, and Evanar to each roll an attack of opportunity for round 3 (I'm assuming Abde'ragman is still carrying his staff in hand).  Please pay more attention to the NPC combat actions in the OOC boxes of the IC thread.  Thank you.

Edit: Saves rolled.  And never mind Evanar, Fayne's round 2 AoO damaged the bonebat enough that Storn was able to destroy it with his axe before it could wound you this round, so you don't need to make a save.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> And Fayne still needs to roll an attack of opportunity for that round.




My bad...I read that as you rolled the AoO for Fayne and that he missed. Not paying enough attention I guess.



Arkhandus said:


> And now I also need  Fayne to roll an attack of opportunity for round 3 (I'm assuming Abde'ragman is still carrying his staff in hand).  Please pay more attention to the NPC combat actions in the OOC boxes of the IC thread.  Thank you.




I'll get this taken care of too.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

Updated the post for Round 3.

Abde'ragman, do you want me to roll all AoOs for you in the future, or all saving throws, or both?  I dunno which you were referring to.  I'm just of the camp that says players like to make all their own rolls, but if you want me to handle one or both of those particular kinds of rolls to speed things up, that's alright with me.  Also, you linked to the same roll for both your save and attack of opportunity; only one d20 was rolled (I checked the timestamps, the links went to the exact same roll).  So I assumed that was a minor slip-up and I just rolled the AoO for you as requested.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

he might have for got to copy and paste the second roll, and pasted the first roll by mistake.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah that must have happened. I'll like you to handle both saves and AoO, if it's alright.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

Start of a new encounter.....

Also, as promised, my Bonebat conversion:
[sblock=from Monsters of Faerun]3.5 Monster Conversion
*Bonebat*
Medium Undead
HD: 4d12 (26 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 50 ft. (average) (10 squares)
AC: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural); Touch 11; Flat-Footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+3
Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1 plus paralysis)
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1 plus paralysis)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Paralysis
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/bludgeoning, Immunity to Cold, See Invisibility, Undead
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +4
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con ---, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 14
Skills: Hide +7, Listen +3, Move Silently +7, Spot +3
Feats: Alertness, Flyby Attack
-------------------------------------
Environment: Any land and underground
Organization: Flock (2-8)
Challenge Rating: 2
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Advancement: ---
Level Adjustment: ---
-------------------------------------
Paralysis (Su): Bite, Fort DC 14, paralyzes non-elven living creatures for 1d6+2 rounds.  The save DC is Charisma-based.
See Invisibility (Su): Continuous, range 60 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Start of a new encounter.....
> 
> Also, as promised, my Bonebat conversion:
> [sblock=from Monsters of Faerun]3.5 Monster Conversion
> ...





got it. thanks!
now, about this next encounter...I better read the ic post, huh?


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Start of a new encounter.....
> 
> Also, as promised, my Bonebat conversion:





Yoink!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 23, 2009)

Monkey will be completely offline from May 27th to June 3rd.  I will try to post IC on Monday (May 25th) and Tuesday (May 26th) but after that, don't expect to see me again until June 4th.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

Hi, looks like I missed a really great game. I'm back on the boards. Sorry for my sudden absence. happy gaming everyone!


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, looks like I missed a really great game. I'm back on the boards. Sorry for my sudden absence. happy gaming everyone!





Welcome back, WD!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2009)

Voda, OOC matters belong in this thread, remember.

As far as I can tell WD thought this game was just about over and figured there was no point in returning at this point.  I dunno.  But he hasn't posted in the IC and as far as I can tell has done little if any posting in general since he 'returned to the boards'.

Anyway, XP for the gnoll-battle is 386 per person (would be more, but ya had to split it 7 ways).

Miscellaneous XP awards will be given once the group gets back to town for a rest.

For loot from the gnolls' corpses, you got 5 battleaxes, 5 shortbows, 5 suits of leather armor (if you bother to strip them of their armor), 5 heavy steel shields, 1 masterwork battleaxe, 1 masterwork handaxe, 1 suit of masterwork studded leather armor (if you strip the gnoll leader of his armor), 6 belt pouches (if you remove them), 10 PP, 163 GP, 37 SP, and 30 CP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't see any mentioning of Storn on the last few IC pages, so I thought he was written out of the story. If this was a mistake, I beg for pardon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Anyway, XP for the gnoll-battle is 386 per person (would be more, but ya had to split it 7 ways).




Almost to 2nd level...just another 164 xps. 



Arkhandus said:


> For loot from the gnolls' corpses, you got 5 battleaxes, 5 shortbows, 5 suits of leather armor (if you bother to strip them of their armor), 5 heavy steel shields, 1 masterwork battleaxe, 1 masterwork handaxe, 1 suit of masterwork studded leather armor (if you strip the gnoll leader of his armor), 6 belt pouches (if you remove them), 10 PP, 163 GP, 37 SP, and 30 CP.




Fayne, as someone who needs as much cash as he can get, is all for taking whatever we can easily sell. The non-masterwork armor may prove too bulky for the trek back, though.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 9, 2009)

Monkey is back from vacation.

However, I'm finding myself spending a lot less time online and will likely only be on EN World once a week to update my games.  So as not to delay this game with my slow posting, I'll be pulling out as a player.

Many apologies to Arkhandus and the other players.  Arkhandus, your knack for nitpicky details translates well behind the DM screen.    I enjoyed the game while I was a part of it, thanks for having me.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2009)

Dang......



I hope this at least means you're having more luck or more work with, well, getting work or something, and not having as much trouble in that department now.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to see you drop, Monkey! Best wishes!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2009)

IC updated, you're back in Harrowdale Town.  Sorry for the weeklong lack of posting, I was just really tired and distracted this week, which kept me from focusing on PbP.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

No worries Arkhandus. It happens to us all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

that never happens to me in any of the pbp games i dm.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Well i'm sorry to see the only other female character drop.. But work IRL is more important than fun i guess. Especially in such times as Arakhandus said.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> But work IRL is more important than fun i guess. Especially in such times as Arakhandus said.





Unfortunately, its true. If you can afford the necessities in life, it isn't easy to go have fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

Mayabe I better mention that this never happens in any game i dm, because i don't dm any games atm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

I was already laughing at your first post Scott, now that you clarify it, I'm laughing even more =D


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Mayabe I better mention that this never happens in any game i dm, because i don't dm any games atm.




Yeah, you need to get on that and get some games going. Give back to the community that gives you so much.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

I am working on it. I need to quit a few more games though. Just ended one game recently, but would need to drop about 4 more to get any quality dming in. crawling though attics this time of the year wears on me mentally and phiscally...130 degres on a good day, 140 degrees on a not so good day (55 C and 60 C if i did my math right)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

I hear you...if I have to get into my attic this time of the year, I only go up in the early morning hours.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

If there's 60 C some place, it's on the Sahara's desert on a summer, on the top of the highest dune. I think you miscalculated.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2009)

in an attic, there is no air flow and the shingles absorb heat which in turn radiates into the attic space. I have taken an electronic meter and measured it at 130 F. as for the sahara, I have been there and you are right. it does indeed get that hot there!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> in an attic, there is no air flow and the shingles absorb heat which in turn radiates into the attic space. I have taken an electronic meter and measured it at 130 F. as for the sahara, I have been there and you are right. it does indeed get that hot there!





I've got DeWar's back on this one...poorly ventilated attics can get up to 140F +. It is insane how hot in can get in an attic.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2009)

Well that's a lot of heat. I don't really know what an attic is, I presume it's a part of your houses up there, we just build different I think, at least from what I see on TV.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Well that's a lot of heat. I don't really know what an attic is, I presume it's a part of your houses up there, we just build different I think, at least from what I see on TV.




The attic is the part of the house above the ceiling, but beneath the roof. So you've got heat rising into the attic from the house, as well as the sun beating down on the roof...and with little ventillation, it is literally a "hot box" during the summer months.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa:
in Argentina, what is above the living area and beneath the roof there? How are homes built?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2009)

Generally, there's nothing. Correct me if I'm wrong, but most houses up there have two winged roof, and most of the house is made of wood, the planks in the roof that support the... well I don't know the word, the little red thingies that cover the roof in a "scaly" way.
Here hoses are made mostly of concrete, and mostly cubic. Here's a picture





As you can see there's no room for such things as an attic under the roof, which is usually made of... another word I don't know... This: http://www.maderas-techos-tirantes-machimbres.com/jus/upload/files/images/chapa-acanalada-de-zinc.jpg
covered with membrane of some reflecting metal over a tar base. Again the specific word escapes my mental dictionary. That's for avoiding rain and heat, the tar is hydrophobic and the reflective membrane stops heating.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Generally, there's nothing. Correct me if I'm wrong, but most houses up there have two winged roof, and most of the house is made of wood, the planks in the roof that support the... well I don't know the word, the little red thingies that cover the roof in a "scaly" way.




They are called shingles, shakes or tiles, depending on the material they are made out of.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

Shingles are made of asphalt with a pebble like coating on them, shakes are made of wood (usually ceder) and tiles are ceramic or clay. a good example of clay tiles in the southwest united states can be seen in the mediterrainian coast line cities, like spain and portugal.

The other covering with which you had the link to was corrigated steel. Rather nasty diring a hailstorm as there is quite a bit of noise. Usually used to cover sheds, animal shelters  and barns. Have you ever expirenced a hail storm?

Animal shelters are usually lean-to like structures that house anything from horses to cattle to pigs.

Does that help?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2009)

Yhea I ahve experienced hail several times. The latest big storm did things like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I agree it makes some noise, even during normal rain, but most houses have concrete ceilings. You can walk on them, or build on them, just as it was regular floor. At least my house has that kind of roof on most of it. We have a second floor, which has the corrugated steel sheets.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm you know what i just figured out. Constable Dawnhorn is a female Sun Elf. Abby is a female Sun Elf. She is also a Bard, with maximum ranks in Disguise... Right now if she takes 20 she will have a 28 disguise check. Add in +5 for minor details only (because the major details are gender, race and age. Sun elves have hundreds of years of adult time span in which they do not age visibly) and that's a 33 disguise check, at level 1!

No one will be able to recognize that she is not the real Dawnhorn - the largest bonus modifier for intimate knowledge of the character is +10. Most NPCs won't even get a Spot check unless Abby draws attention to herself, but even diligent ones won't succeed: _If you come to the attention of people who are suspicious (such as a guard who is watching commoners walking through a city gate), it can be assumed that such observers are taking 10 on their Spot checks. _

If she waits until level 2 she can get one more rank in Disguise and Bluff, making the base mod +9, with +2 synergy bonus from Bluff. She can also get the Disguise Self spell for a +10 bonus. So at level 2, Abby can make herself look like Elaria's twin with a 20+9+2+5+10 = 46 check! 

What do you guys think.. Should she cause some mischef?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2009)

Abde'Ragman is all in getting money, so such option would be great. I hope her office is full of valuables!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

Well Abby is Chaotic but she is not Evil. So while she could do it for kicks and possibly for the greater good of Harrowdale (if it was a way to help out), she will not be stealing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

now ir the constable were to get all prissy like and say something that were offensive toabby, said abby just might be tempted to look like constable and do something scandalous, say a love affair with the village idiot?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Ha! Yes she could do that. Well we just have to wait and see what Arkhandus has in store for the adventure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

*shudder* you never know what is going through the twisted mind of the dm. *shudder*


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 17, 2009)

Update finally posted.  Will finish and hand out the rewards by Monday or over the weekend, after folks post what their characters are doing while waiting for Dawnhorn to return to town and deal with them.

Sorry for not posting a few days ago as expected, but I've been in a sort of exhausted barely-active state since Sunday.  Finally got more sleep and more energy/focus again.  Regular posting rate should resume over the weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

No worries. Take your time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> No worries. Take your time.



ditto


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ditto




Alright, Patrick Swayze.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

only if i was a ghost.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> only if i was a ghost.




If those gnolls had gotten a hold of your PC, he might have been a ghost.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey! Evenar is a pretty tough kid!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey! Evenar is a pretty tough kid!





He'd be tougher if he were a ghost!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you think? And exactly how would he lift his weapons?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2009)

I would need ghost touch weaps and armor. I believe that incurrs a price equivilant of +1 enchantment. way beyond what a first level character would have.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2009)

Nah, he could jsut run around touching everyone!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2009)

Hec ould face some real trouble, for example he could be taken to court for sexual abuse, if he starts touching everyone. That and draining ability scores, which legal name I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think there is a legal name for it ...yet.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I don't think there is a legal name for it ...yet.




I'm sure we could come up with something if we put our collective noggins together.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2009)

metaphoricaly I hope you mean. physically would hurt!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2009)

So.... what's happening with this game eh?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the site problems that have been going on the last week may be leading to some of the lack of posting. Once those get resolved, I'm sure we will get this all finished up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2009)

This is the first time i have been able to get on the sight in many many days!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> This is the first time i have been able to get on the sight in many many days!




I get on, but it literally takes 10+ minutes for me to be able to make a post. IF the post sticks. Something is still seriously wrong.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2009)

my guess? too many people posting on the ennie awards at the same time.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> my guess? too many people posting on the ennie awards at the same time.





Well Morrus has posted that there are definitely some site issues going on as well.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry for the long gap between posts recently.  I'll continue this game some time on Saturday, assuming EN World's still working fine at that point.  The problems with EN World lately kept annoying me to where I just didn't bother checking the site on some days, and couldn't log in on other days because of the problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2009)

It seems to  be working better


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> It seems to  be working better




Slightly, maybe? I'm still having issues.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2009)

i think it is having good days and bad days. right now it seems to be a bad day for me.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is really hit and miss. It just takes me like an hour to make 3 or 4 posts. LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

yesturday it was so bad, i just quit trying. today it is just better enough that I am actually checking out the playing the game threads. wish me luck. 

I will be bumping a few threads as well, for genderal priciples.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

I just don't get it...I'm on a lot of forums, and this is the ONLY one that is continuously having these issues. I just don't get why they can't solve it, especially given several weeks to work on it. Granted, this site has a HUGE number of users, but still. Half the posts I try right now fail, and the other half take 5-10 minutes to actually go through.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2009)

as I hope all know , the sight is working again. most of my previouls posts made it throug but they still took a good while to do so.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> as I hope all know , the sight is working again. most of my previouls posts made it throug but they still took a good while to do so.





It is definitely working well right now. I hope they let us know exactly what they found the issue to be.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2009)

would be nice to know that!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> would be nice to know that!




Whatever the fix was, it was almost like they flipped a switch. One minute my post was taking 10 minutes to post, and the next it was lightning quick. I wonder if there was a service or something running that was slowing everything up, and they just turned it off...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

like night and day, man. wow!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> like night and day, man. wow!




I'm really impressed, thus far.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 10, 2009)

But where oh where is our DM?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> But where oh where is our DM?





Probably just in a slow phase at the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

oh where oh where has our little dm gone, oh where oh where cna he be?

Actually, we need a polly purebread singing that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually, we need a polly purebread singing that.




I don't know, you were doing just fine Dewar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

Too bad we cant do a 'shout' like in some chat modes


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey all, sorry for the abominably long wait.  I dunno what it is, but a combination of the site's recent issues and some inexplicable lethargy/general laziness and various distractions have kept me away from the computer most of the time in the past few weeks, so I haven't been bothering to check and post on EN World.  Maybe just some wierd surge in depression, but I dunno, it's otherwise been just as boring and annoying as ever living in Arizona.  Just haven't felt like bothering with doing much lately.  So all I've done most of the time is read books and play video games, relatively brainless activity. 

So the only games I've been active in these past few weeks are my weekly OpenRPG games, and only because I've been gaming with those people for years, and probably because it's more real-time interactive.  I dunno.  But anyway, I'm getting back to work on my computer and *will resume posting in the Playing the Game forum* over the course of Thursday morning and evening, though I expect to be out of the house for most of the afternoon.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

No worries Arkhandus. I know how you feel.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2009)

Grah, sorry for another wait, folks.  I'll update things sometime Saturday morning or afternoon, for certain.

I've just been too tired and letting myself get distracted by books and video games as a result, while dealing with other minor distractions and responsibilities earlier in the day, like the tons of preparations I've been working on for my next, much bigger PbPs.  I have a bad tendency to play or read a single game or book for several hours at a time, so I end up running out of time to do anything useful afterward.  I hate when that happens, grrrr.  At least now I have no new books to distract me and no new video games around, since I finished my last book and my last video-game distraction.  Must.  Focus!  And sleep....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

no propblemo amigo! reading books can give inspiration, as does the vidio games.they can give the brain a neutral running time to allow the creative processes to work.

Sleep on the other hand is a distraction of unusual proportions!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

Take your time, my friend!


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2009)

The IC thread is updated, though I had to re-log-in several times to edit it for completion.  I ought to get in the habit of checking off the Remember Me button, but I generally don't bother with it, though this gets really frustrating.

I'll post the group's remianing XP reward and work out a division of the earlier loot I guess, since it doesn't seem to have been done yet.  I'll have to re-check the IC thread first.  But this stuff will have to wait until tomorrow, Monday, or Tuesday most likely, since I have a Shadowrun game to prepare for and run within the hour, and then I have preparations for my Sunday night campaign and Monday night campaign to take care of tomorrow.

I'm getting back on track with this mini-campaign, but it's been delayed so long by my obsession with preparing my future 2 PbP campaigns, Greyhawk: Rain of Stars and Final Fantasy d20: The Crystal Ark.  These are going to be big, long-term campaigns that are quite likely to end in the low Epic-level ranges, and they're going to be much more open in the breadth of materials used, so they're taking a LOT of prep-work and plot-work before I can even begin recruitment for either.

I'll be focusing on this mini-campaign for now, though, and get this back in gear for the second adventure and the third, though I might be ready to start one of those other campaigns at some point during the second Harrowdale adventure.  If I do, I'll still focus on this game first until it's over; I'm expecting maybe 3 to 4 adventures in A Hard Time In Harrowdale, 5 at most, before I end it (though of course, if folks decide they're not interested after the 2nd or 3rd adventure, I'll end it there).


*By the way, in case anyone is familiar with the anime Bleach*, or is perhaps even slightly curious, you might wanna watch the movie *Bleach: Memories of Nobody* tonight on Cartoon Network's "Adult Swim" late-night programming.  I think it's on at midnight, maybe 11?  I spent like 20 bucks or so to buy a ticket in advance for that movie when it came out in theaters last year (I think it was last summer, anyway.....or was it just early this summer?  Ah well), and it was good.  The beginning gives a little bit of an introduction to what the series is about, before getting into the actual plot of the movie.

But if you're unfamiliar; Bleach has a silly name but is generally about Ichigo, a young man who can see ghosts and talk to them, and he meets a Soul Reaper (Shinigami in the Japanese version, meaning Death God) named Rukia, and events lead him to become a substitute Soul Reaper, helping Rukia out with his naturally-high spirit energy after Rukia loses her own, at first using tools like Rukia's Soul Glove or Soul Candy like Kon, a mod-soul, to separate Ichigo's soul from his body as a Soul Reaper when needed.  Together they fight Hollows, the souls of people who never passed on, but instead lingered as ghosts until negative emotions changed them into soul-eating monsters.  Soul Reapers arise amongst the souls of others who passed on, and perform Konso rites to help ghosts cross over, or destroy and purify Hollows with their zanpakuto (soul-slaying swords).

By the time of the movie, Rukia has regained her own Soul Reaper powers and Ichigo has discovered his own, using a substitute soul reaper badge to transform, and by that point Ichigo has partly mastered Bankai but nothing else beyond his Getsuga-Tensho attack; the movie doesn't seem to belong to the series' continuity though, since Rukia has her powers back but Ichigo hasn't become one of the Visored yet (whereas he joins the Visored before Rukia returns with her recovered and fairly impressive powers, in the series).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 7, 2009)

Mm, waiting on EXP/Items and such before i update my sheet. And hoping to get Elaria to "Friendly" status


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

XPs are certainly handy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm making an anime based game using 4E in monkey's asylum. The anime is Knights of the Zodiac, don't really know much aside that one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> XPs are certainly handy.




items are also good, though you are right, Xp are very good!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> items are also good, though you are right, Xp are very good!




Items are good, too. 

Voda, what are you talking about?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2009)

> By the way, in case anyone is familiar with the anime Bleach, or is perhaps even slightly curious, you might wanna watch the movie Bleach: Memories of Nobody tonight on Cartoon Network's "Adult Swim" late-night programming. I think it's on at midnight, maybe 11? I spent like 20 bucks or so to buy a ticket in advance for that movie when it came out in theaters last year (I think it was last summer, anyway.....or was it just early this summer? Ah well), and it was good. The beginning gives a little bit of an introduction to what the series is about, before getting into the actual plot of the movie.
> 
> But if you're unfamiliar; Bleach has a silly name but is generally about Ichigo, a young man who can see ghosts and talk to them, and he meets a Soul Reaper (Shinigami in the Japanese version, meaning Death God) named Rukia, and events lead him to become a substitute Soul Reaper, helping Rukia out with his naturally-high spirit energy after Rukia loses her own, at first using tools like Rukia's Soul Glove or Soul Candy like Kon, a mod-soul, to separate Ichigo's soul from his body as a Soul Reaper when needed. Together they fight Hollows, the souls of people who never passed on, but instead lingered as ghosts until negative emotions changed them into soul-eating monsters. Soul Reapers arise amongst the souls of others who passed on, and perform Konso rites to help ghosts cross over, or destroy and purify Hollows with their zanpakuto (soul-slaying swords).
> 
> By the time of the movie, Rukia has regained her own Soul Reaper powers and Ichigo has discovered his own, using a substitute soul reaper badge to transform, and by that point Ichigo has partly mastered Bankai but nothing else beyond his Getsuga-Tensho attack; the movie doesn't seem to belong to the series' continuity though, since Rukia has her powers back but Ichigo hasn't become one of the Visored yet (whereas he joins the Visored before Rukia returns with her recovered and fairly impressive powers, in the series).




Something related with that, dunno. =D


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Something related with that, dunno. =D




Ah, now it makes perfect sense. LOL. Sorry, I couldn't figure out your comment until you reposted that! Thanks!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2009)

Heh, sometimes it seems as if I had consumed some sort of hallucinogenic fungus before posting, but it's something not that unusual (The strange posting, not the fungus thing).

d=)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Heh, sometimes it seems as if I had consumed some sort of hallucinogenic fungus before posting, but it's something not that unusual (The strange posting, not the fungus thing).
> 
> d=)





I was starting to wonder!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Aw, come on Rhun, show some compassion to the guy! English is hard enoough for those who speak it as a first language, not to mention those who speak it as a second  language. Not only that, but summer is comming to his piece of the world and I am sure the heat down there is getting to his brain!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Aw, come on Rhun, show some compassion to the guy! English is hard enoough for those who speak it as a first language, not to mention those who speak it as a second  language.





I just like giving Voda a hard time. But the truth is, his spelling and use of english grammar is actually better than a lot of the native english speakers on these boards. So I give him kudos for that!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

I absolutely concur!! Kudos to VV! have an xp on me!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I absolutely concur!! Kudos to VV! have an xp on me!




You are a generous man, Dewar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Doh! planed to do that, and then got destracted. he has his point!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Doh! planed to do that, and then got destracted. he has his point!




LOL! Nice!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

Ha ha ha, don't worry guys, theres enough Voda Vosa for everyone. =)

And tell the weather summer is coming, because it has not heard it. Freezing cold down here at the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ha ha ha, don't worry guys, theres enough Voda Vosa for everyone. =)




Something about that comment is downright unsettling. 



Voda Vosa said:


> And tell the weather summer is coming, because it has not heard it. Freezing cold down here at the moment.




That kinds sucks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

How cold is freezing cold?
Its ok to say in degrees celcius, I can convert.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

58F outside this morning on the way to work. Not too chilly, but you can tell Fall is on the way (well, kinda chilly on the motorcycle...I had to break out the heavier jacket).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

-3 degrees celcius for my latitude and for this time of the year is freezing cold. We have lower temperatures in winter.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> -3 degrees celcius for my latitude and for this time of the year is freezing cold. We have lower temperatures in winter.




That is pretty chilly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> -3 degrees celcius for my latitude and for this time of the year is freezing cold. We have lower temperatures in winter.




-3 C. is about 28 F. I think, so that is definately chilly,Although I have been known to work outside in shorts down to -10 C. the mornings here are down to 60 to 65 F

If you ever want to know what is happening here where I am at, the university has a weather station that updates every 5 minutes. Just hit refresh to update. the accuracy of the conditiions is the most accurate around.

Sanborn Field, University of Missouri


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> -3 C. is about 28 F. I think, so that is definately chilly,Although I have been known to work outside in shorts down to -10 C. the mornings here are down to 60 to 65 F




-3C is about our average winter temp here in Salt Lake in December & January. With that said, I consider it jacket weather, not even winter coat weather. Of course, I'm fairly warm blooded.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah. We have around -6-8 Cº in the coldest winters, but the thing here is the wind and rain storms, that are quite usual during winter. Not this one, we are having a drought since 2002 that's destroying our water reservoirs. But weather is nicer =)


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 10, 2009)

IC and OOC thread updates will have to wait until sometime Thursday, dangit.  I was busy on Tuesday and didn't get around to it until late, at which point EN World wasn't working well for me.  Didn't work at all for me most of today (Wednesday that is, I know it's technically Thursday at this point). -_-  I'm tired so I'll update things Thursday morning or afternoon (Arizona time).

However, we'll be moving to a new IC thread on Thursday after I make a brief update to the old one.  I figure it's best to start a new thread for each adventure/mission/sidetrek, rather than just making the first thread exceedingly lengthy.  I'll give the new thread's name here when I do so.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds good, Arkhandus. We'll just entertain ourselves until you are ready!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

entertain, so that is what this is called. I thought it was mindless rambling and chattering! just like being in an office

by the way, my eye surgery last week went so well, I am doing a service call this after noon! (light duty for a few days, though)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, my eye surgery last week went so well, I am doing a service call this after noon! (light duty for a few days, though)




Congrats!

You wanna fly out to Utah and rewire my house for me?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You wanna fly out to Utah and rewire my house for me?





that would be very expensive to hire someon from out of state, are you sure? (yes I see the smily)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> that would be very expensive to hire someon from out of state, are you sure? (yes I see the smily)




Yeah, I know, I know. I still need to contact the power company about bringing a large feed into my house anyway.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2009)

> I thought it was mindless rambling and chattering! just like being in an office



Wasn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, I know, I know. I still need to contact the power company about bringing a large feed into my house anyway.




that will be the easy part. the hard part is if you have knob and tube and the removal of it and then replaceing all of the wire with proper wire and proper boxes. when I would be done, that is just the start. You the owner get to hire or do the work of hole fixing!! and also if you are planning on upgrading your furnace/ a/c then you have to deal with the mechanical contractors!!



Voda Vosa said:


> Wasn't it?




oh! ow!! wounded most dreadful ... critical wound...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> that will be the easy part. the hard part is if you have knob and tube and the removal of it and then replaceing all of the wire with proper wire and proper boxes. when I would be done, that is just the start. You the owner get to hire or do the work of hole fixing!!




Yeah, I will have to put in a new meter box on the outside, and a new distribution box inside as well.



Scott DeWar said:


> and also if you are planning on upgrading your furnace/ a/c then you have to deal with the mechanical contractors!!




I put in a new furnace with central air last year. So that, at least, is done.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Still cheaper to let a local 'lektrishun do the work, I hate to say. probabkly better as he/she knows the locaal quarks better with the city/county protective inspectors.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 11, 2009)

For a reminder, in case anyone missed it so many weeks ago, XP from the gnoll-fight was posted on page 7 of this thread, and for the krenshar fight over in the IC thread at the end of that fight, in the End Battle ooc spoiler block.

Bonus XP for the first adventure, given now (ignoring the two PCs-turned-NPCs who have left): Abde'ragman 800 XP, Abrielle 1,100 XP, Evanar 900 XP, and Fayne 850 XP.

I don't recall us ever divvying up the loot from the gnolls earlier, so I'm reposting the loot, followed by a divvy that includes the sales:
5 battleaxes, 5 shortbows, 5 suits of leather armor, 5 heavy steel shields, 1 masterwork battleaxe, 1 masterwork handaxe, 1 suit of masterwork studded leather armor, 6 belt pouches (I'm assuming these were left behind with the gnolls' meager and smelly clothes), 10 PP, 163 GP, 37 SP, and 30 CP.

Loot Divvy (including Selua and Storn, since they would've taken their shares before leaving): 1 platinum each, 141 gold each, 10 silver each, 9 copper each.

I forgot to double-check earlier to see if anyone had taken the masterwork axes or masterwork armor, but I'll check the IC thread for that later.  If so I'll adjust the loot divvy accordingly.  Nobody equipped or otherwise kept the masterwork gnoll gear, so I'm assuming it was sold with the rest.  For reference, though, if somebody wanted to, they could trade one of the masterwork axes for a different masterwork weapon in town, paying just the difference (if trading for a more expensive weapon).  If anyone does so, it replaces that person's share of the gnoll loot.  Someone else could trade the other masterwork axe in similar fashion if desired.  Likewise, if anyone wants to just trade the masterwork studded leather from the gnoll leader for a different armor, it replaces 88 gold from that person's share of the gnoll loot.

New IC thread will be posted in a little while, but the original IC thread has been updated.  The new IC thread will be titled A Hard Time in Harrowdale: Cavernous Cellar Caper.  Link forthcoming once I get it posted.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

if we level up and use Invisible castle to roll hp, then IC rolls a 1, can we re-roll?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2009)

Re-read the 1st post of this thread.  Max HP every level.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2009)

er, [size=.5]DoH'[/size]I will change that. otherwise Evenar the exteerminator is ready for action. I am trying to remember if there is an armorer about? or weaponsmith?

To Rhun:


Rhun said:


> Fayne cocks his head at Evenar's question. "Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't believe they exist."




You do realize that those words are the verbal componat to the spell "summon rodent of unusual size swarm 9" don't you


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> To Rhun:
> 
> 
> You do realize that those words are the verbal componat to the spell "summon rodent of unusual size swarm 9" don't you




Absolutely. But I was just keeping with quoting the movie, since that's what Wesley says.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2009)

inconcievable


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> inconcievable




I do not think that word means what you think it does.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Arkhandus, taking into account the sold loot and expenditures, I come up with the following money for Fayne (see below). With that said, is there a money changer in town, and if so, how much for his services? Not that five pounds in coin is a big deal for him, but I prefer not to carry quite so much on a character. 

(Also, if you see any issues with the wealth as I've tracked it, let me know.)

Remaining money: 1pp, 190gp, 41sp, 22cp
[sblock=Wealth Tracker]
Starting Coin: 18gp, 41sp, 18cp
-5cp for ale at the Treehouse Tap
+20sp from Gaoler
-10 sp common room, -5sp food, -5 sp drink for 5 days
+28gp from Constable Dawnhorn
-20 sp common room, -5sp food, -5 sp drink for "well over a week"
+3gp from Constable Dawnhorn
+1pp, +141gp, +10sp, +9 cp from gnoll loot sold[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 18, 2009)

Abrielle, Abde'ragman, in case you've missed it, the new In-Character thread is at A Hard Time In Harrowdale: The Cavernous Cellar Caper.

I'll be checking the Rogues' Gallery sometime this weekend to see if everyone's updated their characters for 2nd-level, as I assume you've all gained a level by this point but haven't checked XP totals yet.

Also, I haven't gotten any answers yet as to what the group is doing with their spoils from the gnolls and the bit of gold Dawnhorn paid you.  Was anyone going to try trading for masterwork goods as described in the first post of this page?  Or buying anything else during the week before you were told IC about Garret's job?

Rhun, I'll double-check your expenses later when I'm looking for level-up changes.  There is a moneychanger in Harrowdale Town, though, and he'd charge a 5% fee for coin conversions (i.e. swapping gold coins with platinum, or swapping foreign coins for local ones, etc.).  So swapping 100 gold for 10 platinum would actually get you 9 platinum and 5 gold, for instance.  But then, if you use the equipment swaps I mentioned further up, you probably wouldn't even be carrying a bunch of gold since you could trade some of the masterwork gnoll-gear for different masterwork gear at little extra cost.  And, of course, you can purchase healing potions from any of the temples in town, especially the House of Mystra.  Standard DMG pricing for potions would apply, so 50 gp for a 1st-level-caster Potion of Cure Light Wounds, for instance.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Arkhandus. I've started updating Fayne to level 2, I'll probably get him done tonight or tomorrow...so he'll be all ready to kill some vermin!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

evenar is done for the level up, and is ready to be checked, his purchases are as follows: 
exhange 30 cp for 3 sp; 
echange 70 sp for 7 gp; 
echange 50 gp for 1 50 gp gem; 
purchase 2 potions of healing from temple of mystara.
echange cost: 1.5 cp, 3.5 sp, 2.5 gp
for total of 2 gp, 8 sp and 7 cp


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

Fayne is updated to second level. You can check him over at your leisure.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 25, 2009)

Please please please please give me until tonight i've been swamped and barely managed to update my char in Off to War. Abrielle is my first ever char on this forums i have not forsaken her!  Sorry for the delay guys i'll make it up with RPing i promise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

AAH! you live!  Great!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 25, 2009)

Arakhandus i'm about to level up Abby and buy something for her (maybe potions and such), but i'ts kind of hard to figure out just how much XP should she have at the moment? It seems i have written 185 in my sheet, but then i never added the stuff from the stirges (150) bonebats (300) nor for the cat things, gnolls and then later on the other stuff. Do you have a total for Abby?

I don't think she got any extra XP although i might be wrong. Also, how much gold should she have right now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Myth and ledgend, will this help?



Arkhandus said:


> For a reminder, in case anyone missed it so many weeks ago, XP from the gnoll-fight was posted on page 7 of this thread, and for the krenshar fight over in the IC thread at the end of that fight, in the End Battle ooc spoiler block.
> 
> Bonus XP for the first adventure, given now (ignoring the two PCs-turned-NPCs who have left): Abde'ragman 800 XP, Abrielle 1,100 XP, Evanar 900 XP, and Fayne 850 XP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep, first post on this page has that information.  I'll check the other posts to total up the XP if necessary, but I did note where they're found.  The new IC thread is linked a few posts up, and in my Signature.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome back, M&L!


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for the infrequent posting lately, folks, but ever since the new ad-bars appeared I've hardly been able to check or post to one thread every few hours without my web browser freezing up from the stupid GoogleAds.  So it's slow getting anything done here at the times when I *can* manage to log in and post successfully.

I'll try getting the IC thread updated and check over the Rogues' Gallery thread and stuff before the weekend.  Hopefully Morrus will have the new ad-bars fixed soon so I can at least turn them off in my Community Supporter Account options.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Arakhandus, use Mozilla Firefox and the AdblockPlus add-on. Also, i think i have to go trough the original IC thread and this one to get the full xp you awarded. There's some RPing XP i think, then there's the styrges, bonebats, gnolls, the cat-things, the quest xp.. Don't you have a source with all the awarded xp?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Sorry for the infrequent posting lately, folks, but ever since the new ad-bars appeared I've hardly been able to check or post to one thread every few hours without my web browser freezing up from the stupid GoogleAds.  So it's slow getting anything done here at the times when I *can* manage to log in and post successfully.




That's funny...since the new ad-bars have started, I've noticed that the site is moving much faster for me. 



Myth and Legend said:


> Hey Arakhandus, use Mozilla Firefox and the AdblockPlus add-on.




I have been using Mozilla Firefox, so maybe that is the reason it seems faster for me since the change.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 3, 2009)

It's because of my machine and OS being so old, about 9 years old.  I'm stuck with my current version of Internet Explorer, at least until I eventually get Firefox.  But I'm not bothering with that yet, and I'm not sure switching browsers would solve this problem for me with my cruddy old machine and OS (Windows ME is problematic in and of itself).

Anyway, total XP awards so far have been 1,531 XP Abde'ragman, 1,971 XP Abrielle, 1,771 XP Evanar, and 1,771 XP Fayne.  I just needed EN World to run stably for me long enough to check through it all and total it up.

IC2 thread was updated earlier.

And I'm still waiting for Abde'ragman's and Abrielle's level-ups and such.

Also, my internet alias isn't Arakhandus, just Arkhandus.  It's the name of the first character I roleplayed online, in the Beyond Dominia Roleplaying Mill, at least after he regained his original body and reclaimed his original name (before that he was called Mist Phantom, because that's what he was stuck as....).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 3, 2009)

Leveled Abby up, although i have a question. When two separate skills give a synergy bonus to a third one does it get the synergy twice?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> It's because of my machine and OS being so old, about 9 years old.  _*edit*_  my cruddy old machine and OS (Windows ME is problematic in and of itself).



I feel your pain. My machine is same age and OS, however, I seem to be having very little problem with en world except during high traffic times

[quoate]Anyway, total XP awards so far have been 1,531 XP Abde'ragman, 1,971 XP Abrielle, 1,771 XP Evanar, and 1,771 XP Fayne.  I just needed EN World to run stably for me long enough to check through it all and total it up.







> Cool! just notice I was missing about 200 xp somehow!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel your pain, and my PC is only about 4 years old. I'm still running XP because I thought Vista sucked, but I am excited for the release of Windows 7. With that said, I just think all PCs tend to get gunked up after a few years, and start operating much more slowly than they did in the beginning.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

I spoke with a person in my neighborhood about this very problem withing the last week (not sure when, I have worked continous for 8 days and still have at least 4 more to go. It was all a big blur.) Any way, he mentioned that since win 95 there have been so many programs running in the background added to any OS that it has the very effect that every one mentions. it is just that between ME and XP there was a 'perfecting' of hiding the background monitering clutter. And that is pretty close to being verbatum.

just because you aare paranoid, it doesn't mean they really arn't out to get you!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

```
Name: Abde'Ragman Zaliman
Class: Wizard Diviner
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: chaotic good


Str: 10 +0  (XXp.)     Level: 2         XP: 1,531
Dex: 14 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +1         HP: 17
Con: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 08 -1 (XXp.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 12

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +2          +2
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      3     +0          +3

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Cross bow              +3       1d8          x2
Staff                  +1       1d6          x2

Languages: Common Dwarven Elven Draconic.

Class:  Scribe Scroll
Familiar (Toad)
Spellbooks
Spells

	
Feats: Mind Over Body, Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Skill Points: 30         Max Ranks: 5/2

Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc   Total
Spellcraft                   5    +4          +9
Profession(alchemist)        5    +0          +5
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +4          +9
Concentration                5    +2          +7
Craft (alchemy)              5    +4          +9
Decipher Script              5    +4          +9

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Quarterstaff               1gp
Light crossbow            35gp        
Morning star               8gp                 
Regional Item: Magic Wand (lvl 1º 20 charges)
Acid*3                      30gp  
Alchemist Fire*2            40gp
Scroll case                 1gp
  

      Money: 5gp

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 500
Max Weight:           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

Prhibited schools: Necromancy

Spell DC: 4 (int) + Spell Level

Spells per day:
Level 0: 4+1 Div
Level 1: 3+1 Div

Spells known
Level 0

    * Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
    * Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
    * Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
    * Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
    * Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
    * Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
    * Dancing Lights: Creates torches or other lights.
    * Flare: Dazzles one creature (-1 on attack rolls).
    * Light: Object shines like a torch.
    * Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
    * Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.
    * Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
    * Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
    * Message: Whispered conversation at distance.
    * Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things.
    * Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).
    * Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.


Level 1

    * Charm Person
    * Mage armor       
    * Sleep            
    * True strike
    * Enlarge person   
    * Color spray    
    * Identify
    * Magic Missile   
    * Reduce Person


Age: 38
Height: 1,75 meters
Weight: 75 kg
Eyes: Brown
Hair: black
Skin: Tan
```

Level 2 AbdeRagman


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 4, 2009)

Synergy bonuses stack, Myth.  Along with dodge bonuses, they're one of the rare few that do stack with themselves.

And Vista has a RIDICULOUS amount of crap running in the background.  Seriously.  When I look at how much stuff is running in the background on a Vista computer, I wonder how the heck it manages anything close to a decent frame-rate for video, no skipping in music, and any kind of respectable gameplay speeds.  Yet it does, more or less, only because of how much computer memory has advanced in the past 10 years.  XP has an annoyingly large amount of junk running in the background too.  I managed to cut down the amount of stuff running in my Windows ME on a daily basis, but it's still about a dozen or at least 8 or 9 things that have to run in the background otherwise the machine has problems.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

I most definately feels your pain with what you are talking about there!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

In my opinion, as someone with a systems admin background, XP is by far the best of the Windows operating systems thus far (excluding 7, of course, since I haven't had a chance to get my hands on it yet.) With that said, it still run a LOT of stuff in the background. I'm really hoping WIndows 7 will fix a lot of these issues though. I guess we'll see at the end of the month, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2009)

here is a bump to keep from losing sight of the thread


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 6, 2010)

Apologies for the unanounced hiatus, folks!

Yeah, I wound up busier than expected around the holidays and afterward, been out of the house more than usual and spending much _much _more time than usual on playing video games while home instead of my usual computer activities. 

Bought several used games and a few new ones around Christmas time and the day after, which kept me preoccupied.  Kept meaning to get back online and resume posting on the 27th or 28th, then later that week, but never got around to it.  Psychonauts, Legacy of Kain: Defiance, Metal Gear Solid: Sons of Liberty, Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII, Little Big Planet (PSP), Tenchu: Shadow Assassins, Legend of Kage 2, and Final Fantasy III (DS) have eaten up my free-time lately and made me a video-game zombie.  Now I've just about finished three of those, and will force myself to leave the others alone for awhile.

Normal posting will resume this week!  Sorry again for the delay!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 6, 2010)

Uh.. Does this mean i got away with my own hiatus as well?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2010)

ah, so the both of you Are still alive after all?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> Start of a new encounter.....
> 
> Also, as promised, my Bonebat conversion:
> [sblock=from Monsters of Faerun]3.5 Monster Conversion
> ...




Ark:
I am getting ready to runa table top agame and wanted to use your converted bone bat, but I did not know what the cr is. Coud you tell me what that would be, please?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been pretty swamped lately, so your hiatus went largely unnoticed Ark! Good to see you are back, though!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to be honest. I was getting worried.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 8, 2010)

Bonebats are CR 2, it's listed in the second part of the stat-block near Treasure and Organization etc.

Should have some updates posted today, but I will be out of the house again for a few hours so it may be evening here (AZ) before I get many of my thread-updates posted.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2010)

oh. duh down ther. If i had only loked!

By the way, I have had some rather serious loading lags as of late on the inter webs, so i feel the pain of your old computer through mine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

is this game dead?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> is this game dead?




No, its only *mostly* dead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

So, Mirical Max, what is the difference?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> So, Mirical Max, what is the difference?




A game that's mostly dead is still partly alive! There's only one thing you can do with a game that's completely dead. Go through the posts and look for loose ideas!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought that you aare supposed to look for loose _change_?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I thought that you aare supposed to look for loose _change_?




Well, if we were talking about a person, of course. But dead threads usually don't carry much change around with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2010)

yes, you are right. if the thread is dead, then it does not change. very well. I wonder if it has any reason to live?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes, you are right. if the thread is dead, then it does not change. very well. I wonder if it has any reason to live?




Well, I know Arkhandus is still around, so I hold out hope that the game will continue. With that said, I know he is also extremely busy. I recommend much patience.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2010)

*siiiiiigh* ok.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *siiiiiigh* ok.




Sorry, man!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2010)

Whistles patiently.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Whistles patiently.




That-a-boy! Keep yourself busy with some whistling.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, folks.  Busy and haven't been keeping up with all the threads I've been involved in, lately.  Also very distracted and tired as a result, which lowers my productivity.

As for this thread, I've partly been waiting on Myth & Legend to post Abrielle's actions in the IC thread, and wound up waiting too long.  I'm sending her a PM reminder.  IC thread update sometime later on Monday.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2010)

Ugh.  Too tired, didn't get to go online and update threads until late in the evening, and now I'm going to bed.  Only managed to update a thread on Crazy Monkey's forums, and now I'm just too tired from a long day.  IC update sometime Tuesday.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> Ugh.  Too tired, didn't get to go online and update threads until late in the evening, and now I'm going to bed.  Only managed to update a thread on Crazy Monkey's forums, and now I'm just too tired from a long day.  IC update sometime Tuesday.





No worries. That same thing seems to happen to me a lot lately, much to the chagrin of my players and DMs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

come on youngsters, buck it up!

Addendum:



Myth and Legend said:


> I promise i'll be active from now on. Also, thanks to Scott who came and pulled me out of my own game




Aw, shucks. *Blush*

Also, take not of the promise that was made ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2010)

I was just looking and i was wondering if there evere was a thread in the RG ever started?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I was just looking and i was wondering if there evere was a thread in the RG ever started?




Yep, you just never posted your PC there: Rogue's Gallery: A Hard Time in Harrowdale.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

it's there now!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet!

Nearly time to get back to killing rats and spiders.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

or worse...


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2010)

Should be an update soon tonight.

And the Rogues' Gallery thread has been linked in my sig for a while.....


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> And the Rogues' Gallery thread has been linked in my sig for a while.....




Hmm, I had missed that. Glad you pointed it out!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> And the Rogues' Gallery thread has been linked in my sig for a while.....




And all I had to do was look. sigh. Sorry.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> And all I had to do was look. sigh. Sorry.




Well, you've got a lot going on DeWar! Did you get the truck fixed?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2010)

It is at the shop right now. Just waiting lon a mechanic to get into the garage and start on the exchange. I would have done it at home during april, but right now i am looking at single digit temps and neg temp wind chills. BBBBRRRRRRRR! too cold to be on the ground man.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

50 º celcius here.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> 50 º celcius here.




Voda...is 50C the same as about 122F? Is it really that hot? That is insane. We're at 5C here in Salt Lake today.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

In my city we have temperate weather. Extreme temperate weather. 40-50 un smmer, and around 10, -5 in winter.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, it never gets that hot here in Salt Lake. I think I would melt away and die. I have a hard enough time when temps hit 35C! LOL.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

The air-conditioner are a main issue here. Most of the people that can buy one and pay the electricity bill for using them saturates the energy systems of the city, causing frecuant energy cuts during the summer. Besides, you catch those horrible summer flues where everyone is enjoying the pool and you are inside like an old man. 
In winter, gas bills go up to the heavens. Impossible to live here without a 1000 calories "heating device which name I don't know in English". 
But it is far worse at the south of the country. If you want to Google earth me, I'm in Argentine, Buenos Aires Province, Bahia Blanca city. A little geography doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

Is space heater what you are looking for?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Hearing that makes me happy I live where I live. I have heating and A/C, and the costs for them are relatively low. Of course, I don't know how the economy is in Argentina. Your "gas bills to the heavens" may not be a whole lot more than ours based on how the different economies work. And my particular city has a robust electrical grid, so we don't have any outages in the summer, even when everyone's A/C is running at peak capacity.

I looked up "White Bay." It is cool to see where you live, Voda.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

And sorry about the OOC comments in IC, Ark. I'll try to remember you prefer sblocks in the future. Every DM has their own preference, and it makes it hard to remember them all sometimes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

what Rhun said Ark!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

Does it appears like white bay? Hah! 
Well living in a third world country has it's disadvantages. =)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

Bahia Blanka ... Found it. about 40 KM from Trinidad, right? I used wunderground,com, wundermap to find it and I can see what the weather is at the same time!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Does it appears like white bay? Hah!
> Well living in a third world country has it's disadvantages. =)




It said it is named because of the salt spray of the ocean turns the surrounding rocks white.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

Fascinating. 

Voda Vosa:
I saw a building named as *walt mart* that is similar to a store chain called wal mart. is that a store or a manufacturing plant?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, that's why it is call Bahia "Blanca", which stands for white. 

It's the mexican chain of supermarkets. Search for the CRIBAB or CONICET, a big yellow building near it, surrounded with trees. It's the oceanografic research center where I work! =D


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Search for the CRIBAB or CONICET, a big yellow building near it, surrounded with trees. It's the oceanografic research center where I work! =D




Kewl!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

zooming right now ... still zooming ... all i see are roof tops. what color is  the roof top and what street is it on? I see a big buildig with a red roof top next to the super market's parking lot.

edit: i am guessing the street near your work place is Edwardo Sivori? also, to the outh of the super market I see what looks like a dirt race track, am I right in that?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

It's tricky to say from here... let me see.

You see Walmart on the south, and the point noted as A in the green bubble is the place where I work.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

It seems to be a pretty big city.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

Around 400.000 habitants. Big according to the standards of the country, alghtough there are many other cities far bigger, counting habitants in millions.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Myth & Legend, my apologies. I totally thought Abby was a cleric, not a bard. LOL. It was Selua who was the cleric, and we lost Crazy_Monkey a while ago. My bad!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> It's tricky to say from here... let me see.
> 
> You see Walmart on the south, and the point noted as A in the green bubble is the place where I work.




oh, I see now. I wasn't looking that far away.



Voda Vosa said:


> Around 400.000 habitants. Big according to the standards of the country, alghtough there are many other cities far bigger, counting habitants in millions.



That is 4 times the population of Columbia missouri.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is 4 times the population of Columbia missouri.




It is about 4 times the population of my city (West Jordan, Utah), but much less than the 1.2 million people that live in the Salt Lake Valley area.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2010)

missouri and utah are about the same in population it seems.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> missouri and utah are about the same in population it seems.




Actually, Missouri is quite a bit more populous. Utah's total population is about 2.7 million, and Missouri's is about 5.9 million.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2010)

So "quite a bit more" are 3 million people more. Funny language this English


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> So "quite a bit more" are 3 million people more. Funny language this English




Yes, it takes lots of getting used to. Even if you are a native speaker.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

being a native speaker of english has nothing to do with proper use if or understanding of said language. usually what happens is we speakers of english make stuff up just to be lazy!

Rhun:
you sure about missouri's population? I thought it to be ablut 3 million. It seems to have grown a bit since i last looked.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> being a native speaker of english has nothing to do with proper use if or understanding of said language. usually what happens is we speakers of english make stuff up just to be lazy!




It is true. The use of "created words" in the english language 



Scott DeWar said:


> Rhun:
> you sure about missouri's population? I thought it to be ablut 3 million. It seems to have grown a bit since i last looked.




I'm not positive. Only as certain as I can be with any information found on the 'net. However, a quick look on wikipedia confirms the same population, ranking Missouri as the 18th most populous state. Utah lands at 34th on that list.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

re population results:

good nuff for me. we probably have a lot more arrable land then utah. So have a lot more small communities out there.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Probably true, since most of Utah fits the "high desert" terrain profile. Still, you'd be impressed with the agriculture out here, considering how little rain we generally get.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

maybe you get water from the moutains, like the calif. aquaduct?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> maybe you get water from the moutains, like the calif. aquaduct?




We get tons of our water from mountains and reservoirs. That is one of the reasons we love getting snow in the mountains...that snow becomes our water the next summer.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys. Is this game still going? BTW i'm wandering why aren't we roleplaying at all? Hacking vermin to pieces is not that fun if we don't RP 

By the way, i added an image for Abrielle in the RG. Mind you her eyes are supposed to be green, and her skin much darker than this, but it's still pretty accurate to my idea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

well I'm back so I'll be catching up with time.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2010)

Actually, I think we are all waiting on me to post some rolls for Fayne. I'll try to get to that today...real life has just been swamping me lately.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay this week.  Every time I was gonna update AHTIH, I wound up just too sleepy by the time I finished checking or updating other threads.

I was kinda hoping for some RP in the meantime, but I don't exactly have much to RP on my side while the group is basically bedding down for the better part of a week to recuperate from their rat- and spider-bites.  Standard PHB prices for rooms and meals apply where the group's staying.

Anyway, now that I'm caught up with pretty much everything else, I'll try to get in an update to the IC thread here before I go to bed.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been swamped with real life lately, Ark...which is why there has been less roleplaying from me. I'm going to try to get back in the grove this week, though.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeargh, sooooo tired this week and just haven't been posting like I meant to.  I'll try to get back to a regular posting schedule now. -_-


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2010)

*Xp!!!  Precious, precious xp!!!!*

Here are the XP rewards for A Hard Time in Harrowdale: The Cavernous Cellar Caper so far!

Abde'ragman: +925 XP

Abrielle: +825 XP

Evanar: +925 XP

Fayne: +1,025 XP

I'll double-check some things over the next week or so when I have the time, to see if there's any RP activity I forgot to factor into this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

another 304 xp and I make level 3


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> another 304 xp and I make level 3




284 xp to go for Fayne.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2010)

ok, this is going on way too often. I can't seem to see any action on this thread, so i am dropping out. we posted inititive on the 5th of april and it is now the 20th or is this the 21st? what ever, it has been too often too long.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, this is going on way too often. I can't seem to see any action on this thread, so i am dropping out. we posted inititive on the 5th of april and it is now the 20th or is this the 21st? what ever, it has been too often too long.




The nature of pbp unfortunately.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 2, 2010)

Sorry Scott.  Sometimes life just gets in the way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

I am sorry life got in the way,Ark. If we had heard a heads up on occasion or a request for hiatus, i could have kept the game at heart. Hearing nothing gives the impression that you lost intrest and no longer cared, and that was tragic. I have enjoyed this game greatly while it played.


----------

